# A Grumpy Sardonic ****er does his thing



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I have had two lots of surgery recently: Pectoralis re-attachment in my right shoulder on the 27th Sept and an Achillies rupture fixing two weeks later - I have transferred the journal entries across from another site and I'll keep it here instead - read if you can be ****d. I am notoriously bad for not updating so by all means give me a kick if this appears to be the case.

Did a few bits of training last week. Testing out how the ole Achilles and pec tear were healing up.

Monday: 12.12.11

Strict Overhead Press

40 x 10

60 x 10

80 x 5

90 x 3

100 x 3

One arm Dm strict press

40 x 8 x 4 sets

Laterals and stuff

Tuesday 13.12.11

Bench Press

Bar x 30 x 2

40 x 10

60 x 10

80 x 5

100 x 5

120 x 5

130 x 3

140 x 3

150 x 1 - Happy with that 11 weeks after operation

Decline Bench - done slowly bb style

100 x 15 x 4 sets

Cables and Pec Dec

21 for teh gunz

Thursday

Deadlifts in oly shoes.

Kind of hybrid cross between a Romanian and a normal deadlift

70 x 5

110 x 5

140 x 5

180 x 5 x 3 sets

220 x 1 x 3 sets - Just wanted to lift a little bit of weight even if only this much

Other back stuff

Friday

Bench Press

60 x 10

100 x 5

120 x 3

140 x 2

140 with slingshot x 5 - couldn't touch

160 with slingshot x 5 x 2 sets

That was it as pressing is tired this week after going moderately heavy for the first time in about 3 months

Cables and Pec dec

Current bodyweight is 123kgs

__________________________________

Tonight's efforts

Speed Squats

BW x 20

Bar x 20

60 x 5

110 x 5

140 x 3 x 2 sets

Not done squats in months - gonna have DOMS tomorrow :-S

Trap Bar deadlift

120 x 8

170 x 5

220 x 3 x 2 sets - focused on even power

Hack Squat Machine - some just to move a bit more

_______________________________________________-

Bit of training last night. 22.12.11

Rotor cuff causing me some discomfort, undoubtedly from pressing heavy three times in a week after a good while out so took it a little easier.

Military Press

60 x 10 x 3 sets

Machine Press (reverse, just because I can't fit the machine normal way)

Stack x 10 x 3 sets

Side Lateral

Light weight for 3 sets of 20

Pressed the 60kg DB overhead in the gym for a couple of singles just to prove to myself I still can.

Tricep Pressdowns (wanted to avoid gcbp and skullies to rest the RC a bit)

4 sets ascending weight descending reps 15,12,10,8

One arm cross body pressdown

4 sets as above

Rope pressdowns

Same weight for 3 sets of 12

Spin bike - 15 mins just at a steady pace - found out I can do this with my ankle so I will be doing some each day as frankly my fitness is crap after weeks on my ass and on crutches, gives the ankle a nice little stretch so suits me well.

__________________________________________________

23.12.11

Some ****

Deadlift

Bar x 10

120 x 5

170 x 1

220 x 1

220 x 1

250 x 1

260 x 1

Squats

70 x 8 - no lockout at top

100 x 8 as above

120 x 8 ditto

140 x 8 ditto

Drink protein shake

Be Awesome

__________________________________________________ _________-

Got a reverse hyper on the way to the gym!!! Whoop whoop!

Got my comp prep routine sorted for the GPC Qualifier on March 18th

Mon

Power Squats

Trap Bar or Speed Deadlift

Glute Ham Raises

Power Squats (for reps)

Hip Thursts

Gut Extension

Standing rope power crunches

Tuesday

Heavy Bench/Board Press

Close Grip Bench

Decline Bench

T-bar Row/Pendlay Row

Pullups

Ez-Bar Curl

RCs

Wed - rest

Thur

Military Press

Speed Bench w Chains

Floor Press

Suspended Chest row

Pulldowns

Cable crossovers (pec injury re-hab)

RC work

Friday

Box Squat/Speed Squat

Heavy Deadlift

Silver Dollar/Partial Deadlift

Reverse Hyper

Hip Thrusts

Gut Extension

Standing rope power crunches

Saturday

Close Grip Bench

Overhead French Press

Pressdowns

Ez-bar curl

Incline Curl

Rear laterals

Face Pulls

RCs

Sunday - rest

I'm also gonna add in 20-40 mins of steady state cardio in each morning (when I open the gym) just for a bit of recovery, flexibility work for my ankle.

Feels good to have a target in mind again, ill check out what I am doing of the first few weeks then sort out a 6 week meso cycle to peak for the comp.

We shall see!!!!

__________________________________________________

Pulls from the day after doing 3 x 3 with 140kg speed squats

I think the weights are

220

280

150/160 can't remember





 ZWUcRXPJ3_QachQkBd47


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Friday

Speed squat

65 x 3

105 x 3

105 + 30kg chains x 3

105 + 70kg chains x 3 x 3 - around 120-130 at the bottom I would guesstimate

Deadlift

70 x 5

150 x 5

190 x 5

230 x 2 - stamina FAIL!!!

Good Mornings

100kg x 5 x 3 sets

Reverse Hypers

50kg x 5 x 3 sets

Saturday - totally blasted my guns, irrelivant to a traning journal

Monday

Some training last night

Squats

65 x 8

105 x 5

145 x 2

185 x 2

205 x 2 x 3 sets - ankle holding up well

Trap Bar deadlift

115 x 5

215 x 5

255 x 2

295 x 2

315 x 1

Reverse Hypers

15 x 10

25 x 10

35 x 10 x 2 sets

Gut extensions with Lee (125kg) standing on me 3 sets of 5


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

nice deads mate... so you lift in the GPC? got my comp in 3 weeks (well just under now)... BPC raw qualifier...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

About time you got a journal up but you're weak as p!ss


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Great to see you journaling!

That routine looks full of volume no chance I could do all that work but I'll def be stealing some ideas thats for sure


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Greyphantom said:


> nice deads mate... so you lift in the GPC? got my comp in 3 weeks (well just under now)... BPC raw qualifier...


Technically I am a strongman, its just I dabble in powerlfiting and as I can't do event training at the moment due tomy ankle being gay I will work on static power more.

I will see you there - I am doing some reffing at that comp


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Bit of a shoulder niggle onmax effort bench day - as technically I should be re-habbing my torn pec I took discretion as the batter part of valour and totally blasted my guns with crap stuff - physio this afternoon so will see how it is going.

I'm gonna compete in March (Powerlifting) as a comeback show but not sure what to expect numbers wise really, I expect I will be ok for around a 280-300 squat and a 320-340 deadlift but bench I have not got a scooby doo.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Subbed, didn't notice this.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

ahhh so now I know who to bribe


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

subbed to this  x x


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

you lifting raw or equipped?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Greyphantom said:


> you lifting raw or equipped?


Raw - as I am primarily a strongman it has more carryover to the events I do than equipped lifting does, we can sometimes wear briefs or a single ply suit etc but training for a full equipped meet is different to raw training in many ways and it isn't something I particularly enjoy (especially bench shirts) and I can't be bothered to buy all new kit. I'll just build my raw total up and do the strongman events I can (and maybe compete in a more static competition). I have the utmost respect for equipped lifters mind, even if they are kit whoring bastards.

Anyway an update

Bit of push and pull tonight, nothing silly just making sure my shoulders are moving properly

Strict Standing Press - from deadstop on front delts (olympic rack position)

40 x 10

60 x 5

80 x 5

90 x 5

100 x 5

110 x 5

60 x 20

One Arm DB Press

40 x 10 x 3 sets

Keg Clean and Press one motions

50kg x 6 x 3 sets

Log Clean and press one motions

70 x 5 x 2 sets

Hammer grip pulldowns (wide grip)

Stack (120 I think???)x 10 x 3 sets

Hammer Grip Pullups

3 sets of 6

Rotor cuff and rear delt work

BW is currently 126.5kg or 19st 13lbs for all you evil imperialistic bastards


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Greyphantom said:


> ahhh so now I know who to bribe


Bacon sandwiches will get you far with me!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Jan 13th

Speed squats

65 X 3

105 X 3

105 x 3

120 x 3

120 + 30kg chains x 3

120 + 80kg chains x 3

120 + 120kg chains x 3, guesstimate about 80kilo deload at the bottom

Felt good

Deads

170 x 3

220 X 1

260 x 1 x 2 sets

Silver dollar deadlift

205 x 3

255 X 1

305 x fail

Wtf!

Being a little tough on myself after so long doing nothing, even walking - will prob ease off the volume a little set wise to allow my recovery to get a spot better. My lower back has been in bits all week so not sure why I expected to be superman tonight.

Jan 16th

After Friday's made of fail session with the deadlift I lowered the volume a tad to compensate for months of naff all.

Squats

65 x 5

105 x 3

145 X 2

185 x 1

215 x 2 x 2

155 x 10

Front squats, thought I would try them to dynamically stretch my ankle and shoulder, only light

65 x 3 X 2 sets

105 x 1

125 x 1

145 x 1

165 x 1

Felt nice, not done any fronties for a good 9 months so enjoyed these, failed with the lightness as I'm a **** and am too competitive.

Good mornings

65 x 5

105 x 5

That'll do for today

Jan 17th

Tired today so just did a lazy light one to see how my shoulder was getting along

Bench

60 x 10

80 x 10

100 x 10

120 x 5

130 x 5

140 x 5

150 x 5

Felt reasonable but couldn't be ****d to lift any more, will press properly on Thursday

Decline bench

140 x 10 x 3 sets

Cables for my boobie innit: some x some

DB row

60kg x 30 x 3 sets

Pulley Row

Stack x 20+20kg plate x 3 sets

Bit of light triceps just to move my elbow a bit

Drank tea, was cold in the gym until I kicked the last guys out.

Food, a quick one off the wrist and some sleep is the call of duty tonight I think.

Jan 19th

Felt pretty fired up for a good session.

Military Press

Bar x 10

40 x 10

60 x 10

80 x 5

90 x 5

100 x 5

110 x 5

115 x 5 -felt NIIIIIICE I like!

120 x 3 -Oooo sexy

130 x 1 -WTF equal PB??Not gonna complain, even if the gravity was turned down

135 x 1 -Fookin pow, 3 wheel drive strict overhead on the cards soon.

One Arm DB Press

40 x 12 x 3 sets

Lateral, rear delt and RC stuff -some x some

Once I nail the strict overhead I may have to start trying some heels down push press, I hopefully can manage without the calf kick doing this and shift a bit more weight, PB on this is 150 x 2 so if I can get to around the 150-160 mark I would be over the moon with a view to Push pressing 180kg when I can explode through my feet again.

Happy happy

Jan 20th

Lifts of deadness

70 x 5

120 x 5

170 x 3

220 x 1

260 x 1

300 x 1 x 3 sets

Shrugs

200kg x 10 x 3 sets

That's all I could be bothered to do tonight - recovery is poor at the moment


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Some solid work Matt strict press is awesome nice pb! have you been working that alot since your injuries?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Good to see your only training with light weights :rolleye:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Some solid work Matt strict press is awesome nice pb! have you been working that alot since your injuries?


Not really, I have a suspicion that now I have two attached pecs I may become a little stronger in the strict overhead department. Feels nice so just gonna go with it until I can push press again, not like you can have shoulders that are too strong is it ha ha


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Not really, I have a suspicion that now I have two attached pecs I may become a little stronger in the strict overhead department. Feels nice so just gonna go with it until I can push press again, not like you can have shoulders that are too strong is it ha ha


I wouldnt know ive got shoulders like a teenager 

Must be great to be hitting pbs overhead so quickly!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> I wouldnt know ive got shoulders like a teenager
> 
> Must be great to be hitting pbs overhead so quickly!


To press a lot you have to press a lot!

Was a surprise to be sure, thatsaid I never pushed my strict press too much as push press is more relivant for training but Ihave little choice now so I'll do it for a while.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Squats tonight

75 x 5

105 x 3

145 x 2

185 x 2

225 x 2 x 2

165 x 10

That'll do pig, that'll do.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Speed squats

65 x 5

105 x 3

105 + 30kgs of chains x 3

+60kg chains x 3

+90kg chains x 3

+120kg chains x 3

Guesstimate it was around 120 at the bottom and 220 at the top

Front squats

65 x 5

105 x 3

145 x 3

165 x 3

185 x 2 - felt good, didn't use belt or chalk as cba to go and fetch it.

Bit of upper back and arms to finish.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Went to the Lee Lumpy Price charity comp on Sat

Del McQueen pulled 380 raw - awesome lift


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Went to the Lee Lumpy Price charity comp on Sat
> 
> Del McQueen pulled 380 raw - awesome lift


nice!!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Squats

25 x 5

65 x 5

105 x 3

145 x 3

185 x 1

205 x 1

235 x 2 x 2 sets

175 x 10

15inch Deadlift

120 x 3

220 x 2

270 x 2

300 x 1

That was all


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

That dead from Del was just awesome... such a powerhouse... one day mate, I will get there... one day


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

The first three are new toys, the last two sadly not but just for that feel good factor



100kg cross for walk of pain - option to add extra weights



3/6/9 inch blocks with stoppers for partial deadlifts



Super fat axle - next to a regular axle for grip training



Pauline Nordin because she is just nom



Girl with a cool tongue


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Weighed myself onMonday too, I was 132kgs - ooo nearly 300lbs


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

what is that juiced up simon cowell looking face all about lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Went to the Lee Lumpy Price charity comp on Sat
> 
> Del McQueen pulled 380 raw - awesome lift


Wow!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Bit of mess around benching to see how my ****ty shoulder rc is doing

100x 2

120 x 2 - Pain

100 x 10

100 x 10 - changed to narrower grip

120 x 1 - no pain

140 x 2 - no pain

Sweet, Ill be benching narrower for a bit then - blasted the pecs after for no reason other than staying warm!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tonight's fun

Speed squats

65 x 5

105 x 3

125 + 30kgs of chains x 3

+60kg chains x 3

+90kg chains x 3

+120kg chains x 3

Guesstimate it was around 140 at the bottom and 240 at the top

Front squats

65 x 5

105 x 3

145 x 3

145 + 30kg chains x 1

145kg + 60kg chains x 1 x 2 sets

Stiff leg deadlift

140 x 5 x 3 sets

More upper back and RC stuff


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

just clocked this .

hows your pec holding up ?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> just clocked this .
> 
> hows your pec holding up ?


Ok so far, not been pressing much weight on it yet though as I am compensating with my good side a bit. Getting there though so can't grumble.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Ok so far, not been pressing much weight on it yet though as I am compensating with my good side a bit. Getting there though so can't grumble.


take it slow mate ive seen many strong guys call it a day after a pec detachment ,

been looking through your youtube vids thats a great looking gym you got there my wifes folks live in rugby so next time we go i might pop in for a beasting off ya :sad:

all the best mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> take it slow mate ive seen many strong guys call it a day after a pec detachment ,
> 
> been looking through your youtube vids thats a great looking gym you got there my wifes folks live in rugby so next time we go i might pop in for a beasting off ya :sad:
> 
> all the best mate


Its a great gym mate, rugbys still about 40 miles away though lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Its a great gym mate, rugbys still about 40 miles away though lol


im coming from the south mate so on route


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

nice, its the kind of place u can take ur mrs lol, my mrs would only want to stop off at the service station for a coffee


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> nice, its the kind of place u can take ur mrs lol, my mrs would only want to stop off at the service station for a coffee


haha yeah i think i done alright really  although she regularly puts the weak cnuts in my gym to shame poor little fcukers :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah head down whenever pal, be prepared though as everyone gets the **** taken out of them at some point - its just how we roll


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Awesome journal Matt you beast, cant believe I didnt see this one sooner

Will keep subbed now and pinch ideas and tips from here, hope you get to fully throttle after surgery asap mate

all the best :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Yeah head down whenever pal, be prepared though as everyone gets the **** taken out of them at some point - its just how we roll


Cool cheers


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tired tonight!

Squats (just belt after 185)

65 x 5

105 x 5

145 x 2

185 x 2

225 x 1

245 x 2 x 2 sets

185 x 10 - was gassing on these, my stamina isn't great after so long on sticks and not being active

Deadlift on 6 inch blocks

160 x 3

210 x 3

250 x 2

300 x 2

320 x 1

340 x 1 - Felt saucy so thought what the hell and had a pop

Tired tired tired, may add knee wraps as the ole knees are starting to ache a little now. Ankle seems to be holding up well so can't grumble on that front.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice session buddy

squats for reps are brutal nice work


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Still tired, must eat and sleep more!

Decided to take it easy tonight

Overhead pin press - set at nose height

60 x 10 100 x 10 120 x 8 140 x 5 x 3 sets

One arm DB press

40 x 15 x 3 sets on each arm - tried to focus on good position

Very light side laterals to work out some kinks

Same with cable rear laterals

Face pulls - basically enough to make my rear delts pump to an uncomfortable level

Calf raises on my crap leg - I can now do these, screw you physio it won't take me 7-8 months to do this as I am no beta male.

Can't bloody wait to push press properly! 180kgs is going for a ride ASAP and I'll get a nice vid for you all! 133.5kgs bw just over 21stone now POW!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

proper beast

Huge weights being shifted great to read


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> 180kgs is going for a ride ASAP and I'll get a nice vid for you all!


Cant wait to see this


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Been off this week, got some info on Thursday

http://www.birminghammail.net/news/birmingham-news/2012/02/09/west-midlands-police-hunt-hit-and-run-driver-after-sheldon-collision-leaves-cyclist-injured-97319-30296735/

This was unfortunately my pal from my rugby club, top bloke so my head hasn't been in it at all.

Broke his beck in three places C1,5 & 7 5 & 7 are fractures and will heal but C1 will need operating, or it is a permanent brace to hold his head up :-(

Did a bit of bench Thursday night just to let the ****ed off feeling out, went up to 160 then haven't trained since.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear mat , I hope he makes as good a recovery as possible .

Van driver wants killing .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Been off this week, got some info on Thursday
> 
> http://www.birminghammail.net/news/birmingham-news/2012/02/09/west-midlands-police-hunt-hit-and-run-driver-after-sheldon-collision-leaves-cyclist-injured-97319-30296735/
> 
> ...


Sh1t mate!!! thats not nice, hope the op works out for him and he makes as full a recovery as poss. Hope they catch the cnut that did it!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

We suspect due to where it was which is essentially a shortcut and the time that it was a driver that was either drunk, or uninsured etc and didn't think about the situation other than running at the time, and now he has seen the severity I doubt he will own up as it's a serious charge leaving such a scene too.

I won't say anything about what will happen to him, Jim is well known and liked, a good family man who has done a lot for his community. The man should turn himself in as the lesser of two evils.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> We suspect due to where it was which is essentially a shortcut and the time that it was a driver that was either drunk, or uninsured etc and didn't think about the situation other than running at the time, and now he has seen the severity I doubt he will own up as it's a serious charge leaving such a scene too.
> 
> I won't say anything about what will happen to him, Jim is well known and liked, a good family man who has done a lot for his community. The man should turn himself in as the lesser of two evils.


might be an idea to speak to people in the area with a description of the vehicle somebody will know who did it .


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Good effort...like it.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Was 12 weeks ago today I got my cast off and was allowed to tentatively walk.

So I was happy with tonights session

Squats

Warm ups

Belt & Wraps

265 x 1

290 x 1

Belt

190 x 3 - power FAIL!!!

150 x 10


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> Was 12 weeks ago today I got my cast off and was allowed to tentatively walk.
> 
> So I was happy with tonights session
> 
> ...


Mmm squats. Power fail? You're a frickin' beast now concentrate x x


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Mmm squats. Power fail? You're a frickin' beast now concentrate x x


Not been as heavy in a long ole while, so my legs were more drained than usual- I'll see how they feel after 300kg next week hurrah!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

Apologies if you don't wanna say mate, if so just ignore. Are you on cycle or natty? Strength and bodyweight seem to be gaining well is why I ask


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> Apologies if you don't wanna say mate, if so just ignore. Are you on cycle or natty? Strength and bodyweight seem to be gaining well is why I ask


Started a course a week ago, have lifted in this region many times over though so its not like its new territory for me - just getting back to where I was.

On gear I become a cockocidle maniac too and everything gets ****ed


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Matt youre looking very decent judging from your avi 

oh and nice squatting too mate... I have some work to do for sure


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

oh and might not come to say hi if youre a cockcidle maniac


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> Not been as heavy in a long ole while, so my legs were more drained than usual- I'll see how they feel after 300kg next week hurrah!


I'll be doing a squat sesh tomorrow. Determined to nail them x x


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I'll be doing a squat sesh tomorrow. Determined to nail them x x


Sort that **** out woman, if a big crip like me can shift some poundage you sure can!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> Sort that **** out woman, if a big crip like me can shift some poundage you sure can!


21 stone of crip x x


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> 21 stone of crip x x


This is true, also know as 21 stone of pure awesome! Ha ha


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> This is true, also know as 21 stone of pure awesome! Ha ha


21 stone of squat master.... now effing help me! x x


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> 21 stone of squat master.... now effing help me! x x


Can't help what I can't see woman!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I feel the love in here


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Get a vid up queenie :rolleye:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> I feel the love in here


Ewen :wub: x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> Get a vid up queenie :rolleye:


no... and stop dirtying up this nice journal  x x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Yes a vid of queenie squatting , reminds me of 2 girls 1 cup


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

She sent me a private video, squatting in just a Basque - you jelly? yeah you mad jelly!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> no... and stop dirtying up this nice journal  x x


I meant a form check u filthy minded bint


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Felt cheeky today so had a play with the bog IFSA Log for 'teh lulz'

All one clean and strict press off the chest for reps

Log (70kg) x 5

90 x 5

100 x 5

110 x 5

120 x 2

Wide Hammer Grip Pulldowns

Stack x 10 x 3 sets

Facepulls - pulled faces at other people behind their backs

Done


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Bit of bench last night,still having issues with my leftrotor cuff so didn't go mad - just going through the motions until it clears up

Bench

Bar x 10

60 x 10

100 x 3

120 x 1

140 x 1 x 5 sets - all paused and driven off chest quickly - there is a vid of this somewhere so will add if I find it.

140 x 2 paused second rep

Incline Bench

60 x 10

100 x 10

120 x 1

140 x 2 - just for a laugh to annoy some manlets in the gym

Flye & Cable stuff to target injured area where pec was re-attached.

Went for steak dinner

Good times


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice, u r loving the word manlet arent u LOL. How many calories do u eat a day matt? out of interest.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Happy days mate how's your pec holding to ?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Nice, u r loving the word manlet arent u LOL. How many calories do u eat a day matt? out of interest.


I am indeed, it was introduced to me before and nicely filled that gap of all the little men training chest and biceps everyday.

I eat approx 9k kals a day at the moment


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> Happy days mate how's your pec holding to ?


Doesn't seem an issue at all, the problem is the other side - I have obviously over compensated when I went heavier in december and it has casued a niggle.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> I am indeed, it was introduced to me before and nicely filled that gap of all the little men training chest and biceps everyday.
> 
> I eat approx 9k kals a day at the moment


Post up your diet ya fat fcuker


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

9k lol u beast, healthyish or full on dave tate style??


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> Post up your diet ya fat fcuker


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Is that what you lift to :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> Is that what you lift to :lol:


Actually I lift to all sorts of stuff as I don't really listen to music when lifting so I just **** off the other competators.

its usually hardcore metal or dance that is on so I had at the UK open

Mr Bogangles

One Step Beyond

Long Tall Sally

Sit on my face

**** it (rugby song)

Top Cat theme

I like traffic lights


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


>


LOL think this answers the question nicely


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

9k cals? serious?

btw... had a semi squat sesh today, tried totally different form and it seemed to work. hit below parallel every time and felt like a stronger squat with weights on too... or im just getting stronger... who knows  i'm well pleased anyway... you coached me from afar lol x x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> 9k cals? serious?
> 
> btw... had a semi squat sesh today, tried totally different form and it seemed to work. hit below parallel every time and felt like a stronger squat with weights on too... or im just getting stronger... who knows  i'm well pleased anyway... you coached me from afar lol x x


oh like that is it ...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> oh like that is it ...


aw ewen :wub: are u having a better day today? x x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> aw ewen :wub: are u having a better day today? x x


i was queenie i was , however i get home log on here and find your above post :nono:

glad its friday lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> 9k cals? serious?
> 
> btw... had a semi squat sesh today, tried totally different form and it seemed to work. hit below parallel every time and felt like a stronger squat with weights on too... or im just getting stronger... who knows  i'm well pleased anyway... you coached me from afar lol x x


That'll do pig, that'll do!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Bit of mincing about tonight

Deadlift

60 x 5

100 x 3

140 x 1

180 x 1

220 x 1

260 x 1

300 x 1

320 x 1 x 3 singles

18inch deadlift

300 x 3

340 x 3

360 x 1 x 3 singles

Some Hammer grip pulldowns

Stack x 10 x 3 sets

Done

Apparently I can still deadlift ok.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looking weak mate :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

That's some serious poundage mate! Nice lifting!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> looking weak mate :whistling:


I agree... 320kg - thats gay lifting... x x


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Miced about last night, was my Sons birthday and there had been some disruptions at both work and the gym following a weekend of not enough food so didn't feel it at all.

Squats

65 x 5

105 x 3

145 x 2

Belt on

185 x 1

225 x 1

Wraps on

265 x 1 - felt like I had dumbo's mum across my back, was fast but didn't feel it so stopped there to fight another day, 300 would have gone but it would have been a grinder and I don't want that at the moment.

I will also move deadlifts to Thursday to give my back another days rest before squatting.

Instead I ate a lot of food, watched other people in my gym do thier things including two 'shouters' with 30kg dbs? wtf!!!

Watched lots of porn to boost my test levels then crashed into the sweet embrace of unconciousness.

Feels good today though bitches!!!! We shall see what happens tonight!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> Miced about last night, was my Sons birthday and there had been some disruptions at both work and the gym following a weekend of not enough food so didn't feel it at all.
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


Even you can have an off day...

Glad you're eating properly now, and I hope tonight brings an awesome session  x x


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Even you can have an off day...
> 
> Glad you're eating properly now, and I hope tonight brings an awesome session  x x


I'm a man at the end of the day, just a big one - which means food and rest are important to me.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Did a bit of log tonight, its a hybrid clean as I can't yet get ankle drive into it and a strict press

70 x 2

90 x 1

100 x 1

110 x 1

120 x 1

130 x 1

Sat down and did nothing!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Not even eat jaffa cakes .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Did a bit of log tonight, its a hybrid clean as I can't yet get ankle drive into it and a strict press
> 
> 70 x 2
> 
> ...


I Love this journal, heavy weights and lots of food!!! How it should be

Although it does make me feel weak lol

Great lifting mate


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> Not even eat jaffa cakes .


I consider eating as part of doing nothing, its like fapping - you don't plan it, it just happens


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Was gonna deadlift tonight, but I'm tired so I decided to sit down and watch porn in the gym while grinning as 50 manlets train biceps and chest in front of the mirrors - give me your money manlets so I can buy you......mor epowerlifting and strongman kit mwa haw haw


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Cnut lol!!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> Was gonna deadlift tonight, but I'm tired so I decided to sit down and watch porn in the gym while grinning as 50 manlets train biceps and chest in front of the mirrors - give me your money manlets so I can buy you......mor epowerlifting and strongman kit mwa haw haw


you should have driven down and had deadlift day with queenie... i dont care if you're 'tired' - i will make u work! x x


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> you should have driven down and had deadlift day with queenie... i dont care if you're 'tired' - i will make u work! x x


You are forgetting who the coach is here woman, you can tell me that again when your scraping yourself off the floor :whistling:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> I Love this journal, heavy weights and lots of food!!! How it should be
> 
> Although it does make me feel weak lol
> 
> Great lifting mate


It makes me hungry !

I already felt weak!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> You are forgetting who the coach is here woman, you can tell me that again when your scraping yourself off the floor :whistling:


aw.... will u make me sick and everything? x x


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> aw.... will u make me sick and everything? x x


What is it with you and being sick?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

H10dst said:


> What is it with you and being sick?


obviously a hot topic today!

nosey git  x x


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> obviously a hot topic today!
> 
> nosey git  x x


Nosey? How rude?! I shall keep my comments to myself then


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> aw.... will u make me sick and everything? x x


Depends how good your gag reflex is


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> Depends how good your gag reflex is


are u going to choke me with an oly bar then? this doesnt sound like good coaching to me!! x x


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> are u going to choke me with an oly bar then? this doesnt sound like good coaching to me!! x x


No, I have a proper gym - we have chains and rope!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tired tonight, the build up has taken its toll on little ole me.

Raw squats - 300 x 1

Sat down


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Bit of overkill on the volume Matt


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> Tired tonight, the build up has taken its toll on *little* ole me.
> 
> Raw squats - 300 x 1
> 
> Sat down


 :lol: x x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Tired tonight, the build up has taken its toll on little ole me.
> 
> Raw squats - 300 x 1
> 
> Sat down


LOL, my kind of session!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Bit of overkill on the volume Matt


I know, I will bring this down next session. Felt like cardio!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> :lol: x x


I was referring to my tiny shrivelled man parts


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

how on earth I missed this journal :whistling:

the first video of yours, love that short stand before deadlifts, thats what my dog used to do once he got his food lol would stand for few secs and then would jump on it like crazy  

good journal btw :thumb:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> how on earth I missed this journal :whistling:
> 
> the first video of yours, love that short stand before deadlifts, thats what my dog used to do once he got his food lol would stand for few secs and then would jump on it like crazy
> 
> good journal btw :thumb:


I like to sneak up on the bar and take it by surprise!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fcuking burgers see you coming though :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> Fcuking burgers see you coming though :lol:


Doesn't help them though haha

Here is another 'fat' 300+lb strength athlete


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I look like poundstone just not as fat lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Doesn't help them though haha
> 
> Here is another 'fat' 300+lb strength athlete
> View attachment 76542


Who the fcuk is that?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Derek poundstone


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I honestly thought he was fatter than that!! Fcukin beast lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I honestly thought he was fatter than that!! Fcukin beast lol


Just becuase strongment and powerlifters don't have womens waist lines and are actually functionally strong doesn't mean they are fat - usually just big beasts.

He is 330lbs here at 6'1


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

perving... h34r: x x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Just becuase strongment and powerlifters don't have womens waist lines and are actually functionally strong doesn't mean they are fat - usually just big beasts.
> 
> He is 330lbs here at 6'1


To be fair his physique would be ideal physique tbh, i thought strongmen didnt have big biceps:rolleye:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I reckon Poundstone's gonna have an awesome year this year..One to watch


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tired from squatting/general laziness

Motivated myself to play with the log

70 x 1 clean & 5 presses

90 x 1

110 x 1

120 x 1

100 x 1 clean and 10 presses

All were strict presses, they were easy enough was more to stay loose than train as such with a comp so close.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Tired from squatting/general laziness
> 
> Motivated myself to play with the log
> 
> ...


play with who? 

lazy as.s


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Tired from squatting/general laziness
> 
> Motivated myself to play with the log
> 
> ...


what comp you doing griff ?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> what comp you doing griff ?


GPC Regonal Qualifier on March 18th

As I can't do the moving events etc at the moment I have entered a powerlifting show just to get back into competing and build upmy static strength again. Not expecting much to be honest as I imagine I will tire out quickly.

Prob end up just doing powerlifting shows until Aug/Sep time then I'll do some strongman ones again.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

They do 18inch burger deadlift now lol

Hope all goes well mate .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> GPC Regonal Qualifier on March 18th
> 
> As I can't do the moving events etc at the moment I have entered a powerlifting show just to get back into competing and build upmy static strength again. Not expecting much to be honest as I imagine I will tire out quickly.
> 
> Prob end up just doing powerlifting shows until Aug/Sep time then I'll do some strongman ones again.


Nice, where's that being held? What are you doing to prepare?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Nice, where's that being held? What are you doing to prepare?


doing some lazy walks around the gym, while eating his 9000kcals and messing around, what else?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol, I can't get my head around 9000kcals , that's some fcukin feedin!!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, I can't get my head around 9000kcals , that's some fcukin feedin!!


thats for a start, im sure he can manage way more. he always walks in slow motion, no surprise when you put down that many kcals


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Nice, where's that being held? What are you doing to prepare?


At the gym mate, will also be live streaming on the internet.



fitrut said:


> doing some lazy walks around the gym, while eating his 9000kcals and messing around, what else?


Says miss do 15 reps then stretch for 40mins before lifting weights again 



Fatstuff said:


> Lol, I can't get my head around 9000kcals , that's some fcukin feedin!!





fitrut said:


> thats for a start, im sure he can manage way more. he always walks in slow motion, no surprise when you put down that many kcals


Why walk fast, that will just turn me catabolic - slow motion walking and 9k + kcals is where the anabolic environment is.

I'm like a Ferrari with a V12 engine - I can generate huge force when I want too, but at all other times I drive annoying slow through towns so people stop and stare.

Just wish those Japanese tourists would stop saying "Luuuk, Godzwilla"


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I'll be there then!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> At the gym mate, will also be live streaming on the internet.
> 
> Says miss do 15 reps then stretch for 40mins before lifting weights again
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> They do 18inch burger deadlift now lol
> 
> Hope all goes well mate .


Mmmm 18inch burgers!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

you going to the folkestone meet mate?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Last moderately heavy deadlift session before competing, will do some speed pulls next friday just to stay loose.

300 x 1

This was a comfortable 5 repper before, not so now primarily down to my legs being so tired.

I will probably open conservatively with around 270/80ish as a pussy weight to get one on the board and then decide what to do.

Mmmm time for a large Dominos with extra olive oil and cheese on it for the kcals followed by icecream, strawberries, chocolate and double cream for dessert alongside a few beers.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Greyphantom said:


> you going to the folkestone meet mate?


**** that, its a mission away


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

any training before the 18th scheduled??


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> any training before the 18th scheduled??


Gonna do some speed squats with chains and deadlifts tomorrow - nothing else really planned though, may log press on tuesday if I want too. Just realxing, being massaged, furiously mastubating and eating at the moment letting my poor little broken body knit itself back together before I make it lift **** loads.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Just going back through the last few pages of this journal and a clear pattern is emerging - big lifting and bigger eating!

How prepared are you feeling for the upcoming meet, all looking good? Anything special you'll be doing for the run in or just stay relaxed and not do anything crazy?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> Just going back through the last few pages of this journal and a clear pattern is emerging - big lifting and bigger eating!
> 
> How prepared are you feeling for the upcoming meet, all looking good? Anything special you'll be doing for the run in or just stay relaxed and not do anything crazy?


When it comes to strength sports if there is no coal burning in the fire then the tender is not pulling anything.

I am quite relaxed about it really, I'm a vetren of competitions and it is at my own gym so in a comfortable environement.

I have struggled recovery wise which is largely down to also recovering from injuries, I realise I am asking a lot of my body at this time so I try my best to listen to it and not let the competative side of me take over.

Job one is to qualify for the British

Job 2 - I want to squat at least 300kgs

Job 3 - Have fun

All other things are largely moot points to me; i'm not interested in overstressing my pec at the present and my deadlift has not had the attention it deserves due to squats taking more out of me than normal.

At the present I am resting up and letting myself recover, I can feel the positive effects already and I feel very strong and energetic at the moment without training.

Ultimately this is simply a return to the platform and many months before I thought I would be capable so even if I don't meet the first two goals it isn't a total write off.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes exactly - for strength training you don't want to be worrying about depleted glycogen levels or IMFA's, and no benefit to dehydration or any of that bodybuilding type stuff - all about keeping functional and well fuelled.

For what my opinion is worth I think considering the injury issues you've had your goals are very healthy and spot on - no pressure, just a relaxed staging point in your return to full strength.

Looks good my friend.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> When it comes to strength sports if there is no coal burning in the fire then the tender is not pulling anything.
> 
> I am quite relaxed about it really, I'm a vetren of competitions and it is at my own gym so in a comfortable environement.
> 
> ...


well thats the spirit :thumb: (not being sarcastic or anything, if you might think) and of course, best of luck :beer:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Last hip based session tonight.

Squats

25 x 5 x 2 sets

65 x 5

105 x 2

145 x 2

185 x 1

225 x 1 - nice and quick, thinking of opening on 270 so this approx weight will be my last warm up set

Deadlift

60 x 3

140 x 2

220 x 1

260 x 1 - smoothest deadlift of the build up, felt **** easy and was quick.

That's all folks, bit of pressing next week and I'm set.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

love this journal awesome inspiration for us weaker guys lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> love this journal awesome inspiration for us weaker guys lol


 id like a training session with you and Rayleigh griffter


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Great to see Power house Matt Griffs updating his journal fantastic work mate! :thumb:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

So you're emptying your sack 15 times daily whilst resting for this comp :lol: lesson to all from the experienced Griff in what to do in the week running up :thumb:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> View attachment 77597
> View attachment 77598
> View attachment 77599
> View attachment 77600
> ...


griffiths's dream girls :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

not the best pic of jaime koeppe, but she has got an awesome ass and shape to her


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah her bum isn't bad, acceptable I suppose :wub:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> View attachment 77689
> 
> 
> Yeah her bum isn't bad, acceptable I suppose :wub:


perfection that booty


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

training is looking better in here keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/FemaleMuscleShow


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow its tough but if I had to pick a favourite out of those it would be top row second from left...do you know her name anyone??


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Weighed in at 133kgs calm before the storm now - let battle commence!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> Weighed in at 133kgs calm before the storm now - let battle commence!


fvcking hell griff, that's like 2 of me!

focus big guy  good luck x x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Weighed in at 133kgs calm before the storm now - let battle commence!


are you listing `supps` in here griff ? if so what you on i fcuking want some


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Weighed in at 133kgs calm before the storm now - let battle commence!


Is that all? Lol, I won't be able to give my support tomorrow now as I'm at work till 7am , so good luck big fella!!

You getting a big feed down u tonight?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Comp results:

Warm ups felt ok so stuck with my opener of 270kgs, went up very easily.

Stuck 300 in for my next attempt - it too went for a ride, not as easily as the 270 mind!! I had more in me strength wise but I came for 300 and opted to protect my ankle a little rather than going mad



Bench I was very cautious with due to my pec tear so didn't play hero, opened on 140 to be safe, 160 went up after and I then tried 180 - felt a twang at the bottom so rather than being a hero I got the spotters to take it off me.



Deadlift felt surprisingly strong after neglecting my training of it, kept my opener at 280 to be safe and make a total. This was silly easy so took 300 next, again pretty straightforward then took 320 for a raw British record.






Happy enough with the days games, really enjoyed it. Now it's time to put some weight on!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

thats pretty impressive lifting there mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Well done matt


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice boob tube as well :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

nice lifting mate... what comp was this again the GPC one?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Greyphantom said:


> nice lifting mate... what comp was this again the GPC one?


Yep


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Nice vid Matt. Lifting not bad either... For a skinny fvcker  x x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well done matt, shame I couldn't make it!!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome mate hard to believe you were in a cast 14 weeks ago or whatever it was! Fackin unit too aintya :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Awesome mate hard to believe you were in a cast 14 weeks ago or whatever it was! Fackin unit too aintya :lol:


Nah not the smallest chap to be fair.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

aaawe well done Griffs :thumb:

now time for your 20000 kcals


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Nah not the smallest chap to be fair.


You look like one of them big Scandi strongmen :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> You look like one of them big Scandi strongmen :lol:


Ha ha ironic really as my family tree shows my heritage is from Iceland, Norway, Wales and England - but we are all mongrels really anyway.

Going to lift some light weights tonight to loosen off I think.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Ha ha ironic really as my family tree shows my heritage is from Iceland, Norway, Wales and England - but we are all mongrels really anyway.
> 
> Going to lift some light weights tonight to loosen off I think.


Like a light 250kg or something? Lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Comp results:
> 
> Warm ups felt ok so stuck with my opener of 270kgs, went up very easily.
> 
> ...


great lifting but dammit you look pale... entire blood supply permanently diverted away from skin to digest constant supply of huge meals no doubt :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Are you chalking up your socks or trying to intimidate the bar when you approach the bar


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That is superb buddy,very well done!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Did a bit of mincing about to loosen off tonight:

Bench Press -

80 x 8 reps x 5 sets

Decline Press

100 x 10 x 3 sets

Incline DB

25 x 12 x 3 sets

Crossovers 3 sets

Rope Pressdowns 3 sets

Rope french press 3 sets

Carried a Monolift from one room to another 1 set which my back felt

Ez-Bar curl 3 sets


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> great lifting but dammit you look pale... entire blood supply permanently diverted away from skin to digest constant supply of huge meals no doubt :lol:


I have quite a lot of Scandinavian in me, when I had hair it was blonde, blue eyes, fair skin and massive.



Tassotti said:


> Are you chalking up your socks or trying to intimidate the bar when you approach the bar


I like to sneak up on the bar and surprise it.



biglbs said:


> That is superb buddy,very well done!


Thanks


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Subbed now too! Bit slow a?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Few more comp pics


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Few more comp pics
> View attachment 78481
> View attachment 78482
> View attachment 78483
> ...


looking good, nice :thumb:

and change your avatar, will you? :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> looking good, nice :thumb:
> 
> and change your avatar, will you? :lol:


Thanks.

And why, don't you like it - you always complain about my avatars, what would you prefer I have Miss Ruta?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And why, don't you like it - you always complain about my avatars, what would you prefer I have Miss Ruta?


 

anything except creepy weird faces


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> anything except creepy weird faces


Better?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Better?


 :lol: :lol: haaa nooo


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> :lol: :lol: haaa nooo


There is just no pleasing you is there! Shall I just put a picture of you there, will that make you happy?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> There is just no pleasing you is there! Shall I just put a picture of you there, will that make you happy?


of course nooo  less creepy is just fine


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitrut said:


> of course nooo  less creepy is just fine


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


>


 :crying: :nono:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> of course nooo  less creepy is just fine


Now to find a picture of Ruta to use as my avatar mwa haw haw


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Now to find a picture of Ruta to use as my avatar mwa haw haw


dont you dare :nono:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> dont you dare :nono:


How about this one?

It's a bit creepy and she will pretend that is fake tan - its actually too much makeup! This is how she looks when she goes out on the town :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, impressive.

What place did you get?

How is the chest after the twinge?

What is your age?

I started from the first post, at the time I thought damn, dude is overtraining.

Then I noticed you slowed the pace down some.

I also notice you have a high fat diet, I have heard of guys eating stuff like lard sandwiches (not kidding either), along time ago.

Matt, arnt you a bit afraid of more injuries going constantly so heavy.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> View attachment 78610
> 
> 
> How about this one?
> ...


this is actually fake tan and make up in one  and thats how she looks when she goes to bed :bounce:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Wow, impressive.
> 
> What place did you get?
> 
> ...


In bold


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> View attachment 78610
> 
> 
> How about this one?
> ...


classy :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> classy :lol:


She is quite short too- I think she moonlights as one of these


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> She is quite short too- I think she moonlights as one of these
> 
> View attachment 78720


noooo shes 5'4'' thats very good average height :thumbup1:

and thats another creepy pic :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> noooo shes 5'4'' thats very good average height :thumbup1:
> 
> and thats another creepy pic :lol:


5'4 in her 5inch heels maybe - I remember her being a little shortie :laugh: maybe becuase I am about 4 inches taller than average :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You're 31 Griff !?!?

Looking ...ererrrmmm...good ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> View attachment 78610
> 
> 
> How about this one?
> ...


I thought I had seen you somewhere...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> I thought I had seen you somewhere...
> 
> View attachment 78778


That's brilliant lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> That's brilliant lol


thats scary  :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wardy21 said:


> I thought I had seen you somewhere...
> 
> View attachment 78778


did u get that off my fb mobile uploads?? x x


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> You're 31 Griff !?!?
> 
> Looking ...ererrrmmm...good ?


I'm so sexy, charming and intelligent I make men wet, everybody loves a man beast. Modest too, also modest!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> did u get that off my fb mobile uploads?? x x


No :lol: is it a friend of yours??


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> I'm so sexy, charming and intelligent I make men wet, everybody loves a man beast. Modest too, also modest!
> 
> View attachment 78791


sure :lol: thats all you

but forgot to add "baby face" :clap:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> sure :lol: thats all you
> 
> but forgot to add "baby face" :clap:


You love my ugly mug, it's my boyish grin while I make fun of people ha ha


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well Mat, it was just the low rep heavy pressing 3 times a week and all the other bodybuilding stuff that looked like over-training (mostly the CNS).

That and by the end of your prep for the comp, you were pretty tired thus indicating that you perhaps might have over-trained early.

I notice that when I age my CNS recovery seems to be compromised.

I feel fatigued now if I go too heavy, but I am 52 and not a young man like you.

Congrats on first place, you did well, and I loved the way you store down that bar, :lol:

That just tickled me, so I had to watch it twice.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Well Mat, it was just the :
> 
> That's me fooked in 4 years time then! :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Well Mat, it was just the low rep heavy pressing 3 times a week and all the other bodybuilding stuff that looked like over-training (mostly the CNS).
> 
> That and by the end of your prep for the comp, you were pretty tired thus indicating that you perhaps might have over-trained early.


With strength sports we tend to operate in the low rep zone pretty much all the time - we are not bodybuilders after all.

If you notice the three time pressing was only once, before my prep started. Once my prep started (bear in mind this was also shortly after coming of months of no training and crutches due to two operations) I adjusted as required in my preparation for the competition.

Under normal fitness circumstances I would have done more training - the fatigue towards the end is always present as you are actually conditioning your cns and muscle responses to 100% which most people never get close too- this is tiring and is also why most lifters have a week to 10 days off before a competition, "Condition- Recover- Perform."

My training will look very different to the majority as the majority are after appearance/size where as I train for strength alone, for example I do not doubt one of the seasoned bodybuilders on here would run me into the ground with sets and reps, and likewise I would probably have them throwing up from CNS overload with my training - horses for courses as it were.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Mat, do you get stiff joints?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Mat, do you get stiff joints?


Not really.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Hmm, for some reason I have decided that for a moment I want certain parts of my anatomy to be this cherry.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MattGriff said:


> Hmm, for some reason I have decided that for a moment I want certain parts of my anatomy to be this cherry.
> 
> View attachment 78896


You are a funny man Mat.

Your avatar looks like he is looking at her..... :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Hmm, for some reason I have decided that for a moment I want certain parts of my anatomy to be this cherry.
> 
> View attachment 78896


sorry for being mean, size wise? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

fitrut said:


> sorry for being mean, size wise? :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Griffs been burnt!!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> sorry for being mean, size wise? :lol: :lol:


It would be like getting bigger for me :thumb:

no...wait!!!!!! I meant.......


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> It would be like getting bigger for me :thumb:
> 
> no...wait!!!!!! I meant.......


  sure if you say so


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

excellent first meet back with such little time to prep big man

can see some real hefty numbers being thrown up when your back to full force and eating like a beast

great read


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> excellent first meet back with such little time to prep big man
> 
> can see some real hefty numbers being thrown up when your back to full force and eating like a beast
> 
> great read


Cheers mate, I have a bit of a sideline bet/challenge going on with Big Loz about numbers so we will see what happens.

Looking forward to a bit of sub maximal training to be honest!

First proper workout again tonight and it is of course power day. I ma going to be training to increase my size somewhat over the next 11-12 weeks.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> :lol: :lol: Griffs been burnt!!!


Wardy - loving the Jill Mills avvy! She rocks!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Bit of a **** around tonight

Squats

60 x 10

125 x 5

165 x 3

205 x 1

225 x 5

145 x 10

Speed deadlift

60 (bro was being gay wanting to 'warm up') x 5

100 x 5

140 x 5

180 x 5 x 2 sets - not bad but not mega fast - need to up the speed of these.

GHR - 4 reps only - too much pressure on my bad ankle

Leg Curl seated

stack x 10 x 3 sets

Calf work and Achilles stretching.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Griff what is the purpose of doing these exercises at speed?

I've seen it in a few journals, and I know there must be a reason... But I don't know it  x x


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Bit of a **** around tonight
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


is that so, stretching? I thought thats non existent thing in your workouts :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Griff what is the purpose of doing these exercises at speed?
> 
> I've seen it in a few journals, and I know there must be a reason... But I don't know it  x x


You are training your motor units to apply maximal force to a weight. Although the weight may be light - in this instance 51% approx of my 1rm moving it at speed forced the body to adapt to the speed - this then is applied to higher weights. You don't want to lift something slowly, it drains you (in maximal weight sense)



fitrut said:


> is that so, stretching? I thought thats non existent thing in your workouts :lol:


Only to make sure my Achilles on the bad leg is as flexible as the other - not the same as your 20 min breaks to achieve cuts


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ok makes sense lol. Thank u x x


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Nipples!!!!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Wardy - loving the Jill Mills avvy! She rocks!


Just clocked this I only discovered her the other day and I'm in love!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Just clocked this I only discovered her the other day and I'm in love!


I wont make you jelly by telling you I talk to her on quite a regular basis then. :whistling:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> I wont make you jelly by telling you I talk to her on quite a regular basis then. :whistling:


!!!!!! First question does she have falsies? And can you get a recording of her squatting for me?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> !!!!!! First question does she have falsies? And can you get a recording of her squatting for me?


Afraid so

And I'll try, pretty sure she has loads on her facebook wall so I'll take a gander later.

She is coming to my gym when she is next in the UK to out swole most of the blokes in there.

Well that is if ever the fitness expos open their eyes up to strong women.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Afraid so
> 
> And I'll try, pretty sure she has loads on her facebook wall so I'll take a gander later.
> 
> She is coming to my gym when she is next in the UK to out swole most of the blokes in there.


Bahhhhh that would have been too good to be true admittedly!!

Awesome is she American?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Bahhhhh that would have been too good to be true admittedly!!
> 
> Awesome is she American?


They never get uber lean as she has been and keep boobs.

Yeah from the Southern States - Texas I think, and into Motorbikes. Beastly strong lass there are some vids on the tube.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Just clocked this I only discovered her the other day and I'm in love!


Just for you and with her written consent I present Worlds Strongest Woman Jill Mills



> Thank you Matt. I appreciate you asking. I don't mind sharing as long as no one is using them to promote something or make a profit.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Training tonight.

Trying to rebuild area of pec that was damaged so couldn't care less about weight shifted provided it is hitting what I want it to.

Incline DB with flared elbows

20 x 10

25 x 10

30 x 10

40 x 10

Bench Press Wide grip flared elbows

60 x 10

80 x 10

100 x 10

Cable Crossovers

4 sets

1/2 flye on incline

10 x 15

15 x 15

20 x 15

Cable Crossover High - hands in line with throat at the end

4 sets

Strict Barbell curl

40 x 20

50 x 15

60 x 12

70 x 12

80 x 10

Done


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MattGriff said:


> Bench Press Wide grip flared elbows
> 
> 60 x 10
> 
> ...


Matt, can you elaborate some on why you do wide grip flared elbow bench?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Even has a harley! :wub:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Matt, can you elaborate some on why you do wide grip flared elbow bench?


It works the pec more than my traditional 'power' style of bench, and while strength in the long term is my aim I need to build tissue in the area of injury.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

flared elbow's I am not sure what you mean, flared fwd or back towards head?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> flared elbow's I am not sure what you mean, flared fwd or back towards head?


Flared forward? That is commonly referenced to as 'tucking the arms in'

I am doing the opposite and keeping my upper arm as close to underneath the bar as possible while keeping my forearm straight


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

There was a guy at the gym yesterday rack pulling 7 plates a side matt, quite old with white hair, how old is he do u know?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> There was a guy at the gym yesterday rack pulling 7 plates a side matt, quite old with white hair, how old is he do u know?


Santa ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Just for you and with her written consent I present Worlds Strongest Woman Jill Mills
> 
> View attachment 79317
> View attachment 79318
> ...


Awesome collage thank you


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Call me a bicep boy but thats some strong strict curling :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> There was a guy at the gym yesterday rack pulling 7 plates a side matt, quite old with white hair, how old is he do u know?


I'm not sure I know who it was, lots of new members as the forum Gym is closing down.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Call me a bicep boy but thats some strong strict curling :lol:


I would have done more but the pump was stupid and my hands wouldn't close and my arms have 10 inch range of motion.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> I would have done more but the pump was stupid and my hands wouldn't close and my arms have 10 inch range of motion.


Whether they are a girls exercise or not anyone who can strict curl 100kg+ is pretty much always going to be a unit dontya think? Maybe I should start doing curls :whistling:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MattGriff said:


> Flared forward? That is commonly referenced to as 'tucking the arms in'
> 
> I am doing the opposite and keeping my upper arm as close to underneath the bar as possible while keeping my forearm straight


You mean like guillotine bench press, where it comes closer to your neck?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> You mean like guillotine bench press, where it comes closer to your neck?


Similar elbow position but I bring the bar lower down to mid chest but above the nipples.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Similar elbow position but I bring the bar lower down to mid chest but above the nipples.


So much more progress for the chest since I've started benching this way... surprised so few people do it this way tbh.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MattGriff said:


> Similar elbow position but I bring the bar lower down to mid chest but above the nipples.


Doesn't this incorporate more front delt recruitment?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Doesn't this incorporate more front delt recruitment?


In my humble opinion I would say it does yes but also more pec and a lot less tricep. But I'm no rain man like griff lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Forgot to say, 63 that guy was lol spoke to him today, he says he's past it but still likes to keep his hand in and help out couple of the lads, he is from forum. Friendly bloke tbf. Simply holding 300kg at 63 is no small feat in my books, good on the bloke.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Doesn't this incorporate more front delt recruitment?


When compared to a powerlifting bench press no.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Forgot to say, 63 that guy was lol spoke to him today, he says he's past it but still likes to keep his hand in and help out couple of the lads, he is from forum. Friendly bloke tbf. Simply holding 300kg at 63 is no small feat in my books, good on the bloke.


I'll ask the lads who he is and fair play to him too. Wonder if he is one of the older lifters.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tonight's mincing about in the gym.

Front squats

65 x 15

105 x 12

125 x 10

145 x 8

165 x 6

185 x 3 - didn't bother trying 4th was burned out

205 x 1

Lunges

60kg up and down the corridor a few times to help improve ankle flexibility.

Leg Extension

Stack x 10 x 3 sets

Leg Press Sled Thing (selectional)

Stack x 12 x 3 sets

Seated Leg Curl

Stack x 12 x 3 sets

Calf Stuff and ankle stretches.

Done


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I would mention your awesome front squatting mate

but Im a little distracted now and will have to leave the typing for the time being


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Last nights fun

Sumo Squats

145 x 5

150 x 5

155 x 5

160 x 5

165 x 5

Speed deadlifts no belt

220 x 5 - felt great, I can get to the bar properly now so a happy boy. These were very quick so was grinning after these.

Reverse Hyper

40kg x 10 x 3 sets

Seated Leg Curl

Stack x 12 x 3 sets

Shrugs

250kg x 10 x 3 sets

Calf Work

Ate 500g Steak, 1kg of potatoes and some rabbit food washed down with a couple of pints of Guinness.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Last nights fun
> 
> Sumo Squats
> 
> ...


Isnt speed deadlifts basically bouncing the barbell off the floor with each rep? I can't picture it with good form?

Great journal by the way, very informative, learnt alot 

Reps on the pictures too  keep them up.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Isnt speed deadlifts basically bouncing the barbell off the floor with each rep?


No, that is just being a ****.

Speed deadlifts focus on lifting the weight with maximal power, and in the case of deadlifts lowering to a dead stop then repeating.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> No, that is just being a ****.
> 
> Speed deadlifts focus on lifting the weight with maximal power, and in the case of deadlifts lowering to a dead stop then repeating.


Ah I see, I'll YouTube some videos when I'm back from work.

Thought it meant doing the reps as quickly as possible resulting in bouncing the bar, as many donuts do in my gym.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Ah I see, I'll YouTube some videos when I'm back from work.
> 
> Thought it meant doing the reps as quickly as possible resulting in bouncing the bar, as many donuts do in my gym.


Have a watch of Andy bolton he pulls very fast .

good lifting Matt , how's the injures ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I noticed my dead lifts went up when I was doing clean and presses.

To get the bar moving as fast as possible to get it to the press, improved my dead lifts.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

They are coming on Ewan mate.

Tonights efforts

SOHP

20 x 20

40 x 10

60 x 5

80 x 5

100 x 2 - Heels down PP from here on in

120 x 1

140 x 1 - wasn't super easy, wasn't super hard

Overhead Pin Press

120 x 10 x 3 sets

Machine Press

Stack x 20 reps x 3 sets

Various lateral, face pull and arm stuff which is largely irrelevant other than preventing further injury.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

fckin beast

that is all

o and rabbir food is your secret to being strong as fck

Im on to it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rabbit food takes up precious gut space!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Strong work,right there always interesting to follow this one!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> o and rabbir food is your secret to being strong as fck
> 
> Im on to it


The secret to my diet is eat loads, and that includes clunge! Keeps the test boosted nicely



Fatstuff said:


> Rabbit food takes up precious gut space!!!


Agreed! Although eating the rabbit doesn't count.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Some playing tonight

15inch deadlift - beltless and with no chalk

100 x 10

180 x 3

260 x 3

300 x 3

330 x 2

Yates Row

140kg x 8 reps x 3 sets

Wide Neutral grip low pulley row

Stack + 40 kgs x 10 x 3 sets

Neutral Grip Pulldown

Stack x 12 x 3 sets

Shrugs

300kg x 12 x 3 sets


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> The secret to my diet is eat loads, and that includes clunge! Keeps the test boosted nicely
> 
> Agreed! Although eating the rabbit doesn't count.


eating rabbit? what sort of rabbit?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> eating rabbit? what sort of rabbit?


Your mind is as dirty as my diet!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Your mind is as dirty as my diet!


say what? :lol: have no idea what you on about


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> say what? :lol: have no idea what you on about


Ha ha I know you too well to believe that!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Some more squatting today

Olympic Squats -

65 x 10

65 x 10

105 x 5

145 x 5

165 x 5

185 x 5

145 x 20

Lunges

60kg x many reps x 2 sets up and down corridor

Stiff leg deadlifts

140kg x 10 x 3 sets

Reverse Hyper

25 x 10 x 3 sets


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Ha ha I know you too well to believe that!


sure


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Chest session today, still suffering with my shoulder on this a fair bit - I am tempted to remove all pressing movements for my chest following todays efforts for a week or two.

Cable crossover (meeting point of handles was in line with my mouth)

4 sets

Low incline Arnold flye

4 sets

Wide Grip bench

60 x 10

80 x 10

100 x 10

110 x 10

Chest Press Machine

6 sets

Cable Crossover (meeting point low down)

4 sets

Bicep stuff

Went to the rugby club to watch the 2nd team play, it was ****, went inside with the rest of the ABC club to watch the Heniken Cup and drink beer. Now having "Lego Pirates of the Caribbean" commentated to me blow by blow by my boy ha ha.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Are you having treatment currently for this shoulder Matt?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

drop em out matt it makes sense .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Are you having treatment currently for this shoulder Matt?


On physio recovery programme, much better than it was but a week or two of no pressing at all would do it well.



ewen said:


> drop em out matt it makes sense .


I'm thinking this mate


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Found a pic from the 2008 GPC World Championships, ahh back in the days of my youth - seems like an age ago now.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I am recovering from inflamation-i know yours is worse,

however i had had to stop pressing wide grip for weeks,

messed about with grips,finding out wide hurt and narrow fine.

A month later it is 90% good but gonna wait a bit longer until moving grip out.

I have been able to push 170k narrow with this injury though,strange how grip has such an effect.

I recon you would have explored this though mate?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I know you had your pec repaired, but is this shoulder issue new?

If so how did you do it?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Do you still play rugby Matt??


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I know you had your pec repaired, but is this shoulder issue new?
> 
> If so how did you do it?


Linked in, I came back to heavy weights fat to fast post op - as such I overcompensated with my good shoulder - this in turn has caused overstrain which is where the problem has come from.



Wardy21 said:


> Do you still play rugby Matt??


Not at present, I cannot with my ankle at the moment - you can bet I will next season though, I do like having a good mix up to satisfy my aggressive side.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I have made the decision to not do any form of pressing (in overhead tricep or skull crushers) for a week or to, hopefully that will help sort this shoulder out along with two sports massages per week (tis good having a missus who does massage).

Thinking of adjusting my routine a tad too so it will look something like this.

Mon

Power Squats

Speed Deadlifts

Partial Deadlifts

Reverse Hyper/GHR

Calves

Tue

Push Press/Log Press/Axle Press

Overhead Pin Press/One Arm DB Press

1 x Lateral Movements (light)

1 x Rear Delt movements (light)

2 x Triceps Movements

Wed - Rest

Thur - Rest

Friday

Olympic Squats

Lunges

Stiff Leg Deadlifts

Yates Row/Dumbbell Row/T-Bar Row

Low Pulley Variant

Pulldown Variant

Shrug Variant

Sat

High Cable Crossovers

Incline Flye

Wide Grip Bench Press/Decline Press

Low Cable Crossovers

2 x Tricep Movements

The crossovers and flye attack my chest at the weak point, so rather than trying to re-build it with pressing which is causing a problem I am opting for single arm tension movements to re-build it.

Sun - Rest


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looks good , think you should add in masturbation this has healing properties dating back 1000`s of years :thumb:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

This evenings efforts, wasn't expecting much after a lazy beer filled bank holiday weekend.

Power Squats - Wide stance

65 x 10

105 x 5

145 x 5

185 x 3

225 x 2 x 5 sets - Ouchies in my hips - these will take some getting used to but the weight felt easy and actually hit depth today.

Speed Deadlifts

60 x 5

100 x 3

140 x 3

180 x 3

230 x 3 - felt good

I was going to do partials after but along with pressing they will be dropped to give my chest and delts a bit of recovery as these do pull on them something rotten - so did good morning instead

Good Mornings

60 x 5

100 x 5

140 x 5

180 x 5

220 x 3 x 3 sets

Hamstring and calf stuff.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Pscarb - as discussed


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MattGriff said:


> Pscarb - as discussed
> 
> View attachment 80993
> View attachment 80994


Hey Matt, who is the guy in the pics?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

A friend of a friend asking me advice about carbing up pre comp - I haven't a clue about how the BB do it so I picked Pscarbs brain rather than give him some tosh.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Linked in, I came back to heavy weights fat to fast post op - as such I overcompensated with my good shoulder - this in turn has caused overstrain which is where the problem has come from.
> 
> Not at present, I cannot with my ankle at the moment - you can bet I will next season though, I do like having a good mix up to satisfy my aggressive side.


How you find getting round the pitch at 135kgs or whatever you are :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MattGriff said:


> A friend of a friend asking me advice about carbing up pre comp - I haven't a clue about how the BB do it so I picked Pscarbs brain rather than give him some tosh.


Dude looks great.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> How you find getting round the pitch at 135kgs or whatever you are :lol:


You would be surprised, pre ankle injury I could do the 100m in a shade over 11 seconds, which for a 21stone bloke isn't bad at all. I have long Achillies so gallop pretty well and was reasonably fit too.

My opposite props don't like it too much when they come to scrum down though ha ha.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> You would be surprised, pre ankle injury I could do the 100m in a shade over 11 seconds, which for a 21stone bloke isn't bad at all. I have long Achillies so gallop pretty well and was reasonably fit too.
> 
> My opposite props don't like it too much when they come to scrum down though ha ha.


Yikes thats scarey speed at your size! Surprised you weren't scouted for a bigger club?? even with little understanding of the game (not saying you do) you could be a useful battering ram for some of the top clubs surely? Gotta be the strongest guy on the pitch in theory pretty much all the time too...

What was Jonah Lomo in his day like 19st and 100m bout 10.5 or something like that I think and he teared teams apart!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Yikes thats scarey speed at your size! Surprised you weren't scouted for a bigger club?? even with little understanding of the game (not saying you do) you could be a useful battering ram for some of the top clubs surely? Gotta be the strongest guy on the pitch in theory pretty much all the time too...
> 
> What was Jonah Lomo in his day like 19st and 100m bout 10.5 or something like that I think and he teared teams apart!!


I played in a high division, but only ever for fun. I was also prone to Julian White esq bouts of violence as i rather enjoy a rumble from time to time.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tonights training:

Did a lot of cable stuff for chest and polished my arms as I am not pressing.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Tonights training:
> 
> Did a lot of cable stuff for chest and polished my arms as I am not pressing.


lazy


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> lazy


Ruta, I think I saw you earlier 

Is that your new bikini too?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Ruta, I think I saw you earlier
> View attachment 81070
> 
> 
> Is that your new bikini too?


silly :lol: :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> You would be surprised, pre ankle injury I could do the 100m in a shade over 11 seconds, which for a 21stone bloke isn't bad at all. I have long Achillies so gallop pretty well and was reasonably fit too.
> 
> My opposite props don't like it too much when they come to scrum down though ha ha.


That's impressive. Long elastic achilles tendons combined with powerful thigh muscles and good neural efficiency makes the griff a fast runner... I could never hit 11 secs for 100m not even when running at my best and was probably closer to typical sprinters bodyweight than you. Often did 10 miles in 58-59 mins though which is pretty decent long distance.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Ruta, I think I saw you earlier
> View attachment 81070
> 
> 
> Is that your new bikini too?


I predict this post will cause you some trouble... brave man, lol.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> I predict this post will cause you some trouble... brave man, lol.


the brave man is in trouble, thats for sure


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> the brave man is in trouble, thats for sure


Pfft, I don't sweat you!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tonight's efforts

Olympic Squats -

65 x 10

65 x 10

105 x 5

145 x 5

165 x 5

195 x 5

155 x 20

Lunges

60kg x many reps x 2 sets up and down corridor - smoother than last week

Stiff leg deadlifts

150kg x 10 x 3 sets

Reverse Hyper

30 x 10 x 3 sets

Leg Extensions

Stack x 12 x 3 sets


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I did some t-shirt muscle polishing on Saturday. Then ate a lot of food!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tonights fun

Sumo Squats

145 x 3

185 x 3

225 x 3 x 3 sets

Speed deadlifts

240 x 3

Tyre Flip x 10 reps

Two sets of 20 seconds smashing tyre with 14lb lump hammer

Leg Curl - stack x 12 x 3 sets

Calf stuff


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

what comps you got eyed up next matt ?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Tonights fun
> 
> Sumo Squats
> 
> ...


abs?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> what comps you got eyed up next matt ?


I'm doing the GPC British Powerlifting Championships in August, hopefully I will be able to compete in Strongman in Sept/Oct Achilles dependant.



fitrut said:


> abs?


I have them, you don't 

Granted mine are massive power abs


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> I'm doing the GPC British Powerlifting Championships in August, hopefully I will be able to compete in Strongman in Sept/Oct Achilles dependant.
> 
> I have them, you don't
> 
> Granted mine are massive power abs


shish, I have them, still hidden but have


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

New toy! For size reference I am 6'1 and 21st


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MattGriff said:


> View attachment 81720
> 
> 
> New toy! For size reference I am 6'1 and 21st


What does it weigh?

I think you would get a decent ab workout smashing the tire, all the speed generated with the heavy hammer would force the abs into submission. :lol:

I have always wanted to try the tire flip.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> View attachment 81720
> 
> 
> New toy! For size reference I am 6'1 and 21st


what you do with it, jump in and out?  :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> what you do with it, jump in and out?  :lol:


We just spend hours stretching on it not doing any actual exercise - helps cuts you know.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looks like a 200 ish tyre ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hang it from a tree and swing in it


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Not sure on weight, we are drilling some pins through it so we can add extra weight too - it was free so not gonna say no ha ha


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> We just spend hours stretching on it not doing any actual exercise - helps cuts you know.


thought so


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Matt check ya PMs when you get a sec please mate


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Last nights efforts

One Arm Db shoulder press - can kinda work around pain in shoulder with these

15 x 10

20 x 10

25 x 10

30 x 10

35 x 10

40 x 10

Side Laterals

35lb dbs x 20 reps x 3 sets

Facepulls

4 sets

Some tyre fun


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Totally blasted my guns last night. Need to get 'Bare Hench' to live up to the expectations of local teens.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Felt gash tonight after a **** day of crapola squared - so I squatted

Oly Squats

65 x 8

105 x 5

145 x 5

175 x 5

195 x 5

145 x 20

Leg Extension

Stack x 12 x 3 sets

Calves

Face pulls

Wide Grip Pulldowns stack x 3 sets of 15


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

matt are oly squats the same as fronties but with bar on the back? if so would i be better off doing these because id be able to handle more weight?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Felt gash tonight after a **** day of crapola squared - so I squatted
> 
> Oly Squats
> 
> ...


i seen some of them face pulls while u were squatting 195 lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> matt are oly squats the same as fronties but with bar on the back? if so would i be better off doing these because id be able to handle more weight?


No not really, I would do fronties in preference but my chest suffers at the moment with a lot of weight on the front so I'm oly squatting as a compromise.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> No not really, I would do fronties in preference but my chest suffers at the moment with a lot of weight on the front so I'm oly squatting as a compromise.


thanks alot, i,ll stick with the fronties then


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Last nights efforts

Log Clean & Strict Press

70 x 5

90 x 1

110 x 1

120 x 1

130 x 1

Bit of Leg drive, heels down so not a lot

130 x 3 x 2 sets

110 x 5 x 2 sets

One Arm DB Press

30 x 10

35 x 10

40 x 12

Facepull x 4 sets

Side Lateral x some

Cable stuff for the chest x 6 sets


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Little bit tired from a night pummelling clunge.

Deadlifts

60 x 5

100 x 3

140 x 1

180 x 1

220 x 1

260 x 1

300 x 1

Yates Row

140 x 8 x 3 sets

Neutral Grip Pulldown

Stack x 3 sets of 12

One Arm cable row as my chest was hurting

Face pulls x 3 sets


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Olympic Squats

65 x 5

105 x 5

145 x 5

175 x 5

200 x 5

Strongman Medley

Tyre flip x 4

Frame Carry 12m

Barrel Carry 12m

Tyre Flip x 4

Ran through this 3 times upping the weight of the frame each time.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Mat, I see alot of face pulls, can you tell me why these are done most of your workouts?

Shoulder integrity?

If so are they done with cables using an attached bar?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Mat, I see alot of face pulls, can you tell me why these are done most of your workouts?
> 
> Shoulder integrity?
> 
> If so are they done with cables using an attached bar?


hes training for the world gurning championships


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Mat, I see alot of face pulls, can you tell me why these are done most of your workouts?
> 
> Shoulder integrity?
> 
> If so are they done with cables using an attached bar?


It is a very effective way to hit the rear delts and rotor cuffs at the same time - I use a spud strap rope handle or just a chain on a high attachment cable, usually on our tricep pressdown.

Basically as I have suffered a pec tear and the associated imblance that goes with it I am more careful these days to work the rotor cuffs, smaller muscle groups and have a good ole stretch. There is nothing more frustrating than not being able to lift to me and I intend to minimise the risk involved in my old age.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MattGriff said:


> It is a very effective way to hit the rear delts and rotor cuffs at the same time - I use a spud strap rope handle or just a chain on a high attachment cable, usually on our tricep pressdown.
> 
> Basically as I have suffered a pec tear and the associated imblance that goes with it I am more careful these days to work the rotor cuffs, smaller muscle groups and have a good ole stretch. There is nothing more frustrating than not being able to lift to me and I intend to minimise the risk involved in my old age.


Oh, I got ya, I totally 100% agree.

Being an older lifter myself, keeping the shoulder integrity in check goes miles for being able to do this for life.

I am going to do these more, in fact today.

Thanks, I am getting more insight from your posts.

Thanks


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Matt, you are still a relatively young chap and, I am sure, still have many years of lifting to your max ahead of you. I'm curious as to whether you have given much thought to the future when age will be a handicap to progressing your lifts?

I've struggled at times to come to terms with the fact that all my PB's were set in the 90's and, although I'm having a bit of a resurgence of late following a back injury, I'm realistic enough to accept that I'm limited to a certain extent in the amount I am likely to shift.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Matt, you are still a relatively young chap and, I am sure, still have many years of lifting to your max ahead of you. I'm curious as to whether you have given much thought to the future when age will be a handicap to progressing your lifts?
> 
> I've struggled at times to come to terms with the fact that all my PB's were set in the 90's and, although I'm having a bit of a resurgence of late following a back injury, I'm realistic enough to accept that I'm limited to a certain extent in the amount I am likely to shift.


I train with two chaps, both Masters lifters. Mick King set a new bench World Record and a new PB for himself at the age of 60 benching 240kgs raw.

Lee Marshall is still hitting PBs now and is over 50 years old.

Age is relative to how fit you keep yourself - strength is relative and progressive. Strongman I will have to slow down granted as speed will be reduced but I see no reason to stop getting strong.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Very true, Matt. But guys like these are exceptional. Heaven forbid, but the majority of us will suffer injury and illness no matter how fit we keep ourselves. Not trying to put a downer on anything, just wondered if you had contemplated your own mortality so to speak.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MattGriff said:


> Age is relative to how fit you keep yourself - strength is relative and progressive.


I otta rip this off and put it in my siggy beings I am old:lol:

Seriously, this is bang on, as we get older we lose range, losing range is not good.

I see older people that as they age take it easy, once someone does this, they slowly die.

I know a 92 year old lady that used to drive to the bar, have drinks, then drive home, she was clear as a bell, actually had a good memory.

Her 58 year old husband put her in a home, she never walked again, last I saw of her she looked almost dead.

I notice that as I age I get lazier, this is not good, and if I let it go, I would let go.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Very true, Matt. But guys like these are exceptional. Heaven forbid, but the majority of us will suffer injury and illness no matter how fit we keep ourselves. Not trying to put a downer on anything, just wondered if you had contemplated your own mortality so to speak.


I have indeed, and have had it brought very much to my attention in the military previously. I live each day and get on with it, I plan for the future but do not dwell on the downsides of things.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tonight's efforts.

Power Squats

60 x 5

125 x 3

165 x 2

205 x 2

225 x 1

245 x 1

Bit of a rest while Lee went up to 410kgs

105 x 5

145 x 5

Super Yoke

6 runs

Other leg stuff (extensions, curls etc)

Calf stuff

Done


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

When is Lee's comp Matt?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

About 3 weeks away I think


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

all looking awesome in here as usual big man, strong as fck

lots of food and clunge talk too, respect where its due :rockon:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Cheers Rick, getting back to things slowly.

Log C & P

70 x 5

90 x 1

110 x 1 x 2 sets

130 x 3 - Better than last week

115 x 5

One Arm DB Press

45kg x 12 x 3 sets

Machine press thing

Stack & 20kgs x 15 x 2 sets

Side laterals

3 sets


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Decided to mix my training around a little for the next 6 weeks, basically I will use the days I work at the gym.

Monday:

Squats & Deadlifts with posterior chain assistance

Tuesday:

Cable work on weak area of chest, bit of arms if I CBA

Wednesday:

Rest

Thursday:

Heavy Pressing & Assistance, Upper Back

Friday:

Quad Dominant Squat, Strongman lifting/moving events

Saturday:

Arms if I CBA and cable bits for chest.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

How's ur Achilles now then? U have refrained from the strongman stuff up until now haven't u?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> How's ur Achilles now then? U have refrained from the strongman stuff up until now haven't u?


Yeah, I started last friday with some tyre flips, frame carry and barrel carry and it was ok. It also stoop upto a lcouple of light yoke runs on Monday so it is time to get a little more agressive with rehab.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I love the CBA bit Matt,lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Yeah, I started last friday with some tyre flips, frame carry and barrel carry and it was ok. It also stoop upto a lcouple of light yoke runs on Monday so it is time to get a little more agressive with rehab.


good man, no excuses i like it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

How long usually is the rehab for the Achilles?

How did you tear it in the first place?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> How long usually is the rehab for the Achilles?
> 
> How did you tear it in the first place?


Over a year.

Sniper got me


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tonights fun and games

Olympic Squats

65 x 5

105 x 5

145 x 5

175 x 5

205 x 5

Medley

Tyre 4 flips

Frame Carry 220kgs

Cross - 100kgs

Tyre 4 flips

total of 40m

x 3 laps


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Aside doing a bit of biceps (btw getting swole now, my guns are well over 20 inches) I have been lazy and chillaxing.

Trained a couple of Pro cage fighters on Saturday, quality session both fit and hard as nails looking lads.

Trained my Mrs on monday - 2nd attempt at squats (afdter being shown in a gay BB gym close to her with just the bar) and she is banging out sets and reps on 60kgs - respect! Decided to not train and eat food instead.

Then trained a couple more people Tuesday night and have far to many training plans for people to do -busy busy busy but busy is good.

Probably gonna do some log tonight for 'teh lulz' and some overhead stuff - just got two big ass steel plates in the gym for block pressing so wanna have a muck around with that - and also probably press the 100kg anchor link too.

More training of the Fatstuff after that.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Aside doing a bit of biceps (btw getting swole now, my guns are well over 20 inches) I have been lazy and chillaxing.
> 
> Trained a couple of Pro cage fighters on Saturday, quality session both fit and hard as nails looking lads.
> 
> ...


I cant decide whether ur takin the p1ss with this lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I cant decide whether ur takin the p1ss with this lol


For you I will wear a super tight t-shirt tonight - hope you are ready for the gun show (shapeless and just amorphous mass like as it may be)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> For you I will wear a super tight t-shirt tonight - hope you are ready for the gun show (shapeless and just amorphous mass like as it may be)


Like u could find a size thats baggy on u anyway!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Like u could find a size thats baggy on u anyway!!


I have ordered a pregnancy Moo moo for the summer months.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Log C & P

70 x 5

90 x 1

110 x 1 Strict pressed up to this point

130 x 3 - Much better than last week - real fast

120 x 5

One Arm DB Press

45kg x 12 x 3 sets

Face Pulls x 3 sets


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MattGriff said:


> Face Pulls x 3 sets


Dammit, I knew I forgot something today.

Thanks for the remind.

I actually love these now.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

matt what footing do you use when pushing , is it a split or side or just a flick up on to toes ?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> matt what footing do you use when pushing , is it a split or side or just a flick up on to toes ?


Just a flick up mate, I need to learn to power jerk.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Just a flick up mate, I need to learn to power jerk.


cool i was doing the l;ick but my calves are not developed enough so been trying all kinds of jerks , i think a split is out the window not just for stability but ankle health , more calve stuff then lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

power jerk i think is better suited .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> cool i was doing the l;ick but my calves are not developed enough


Power shrugs and truck pulls for calf strength


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Power shrugs and truck pulls for calf strength


steve sold the fire engine so gonna have to do sled drag instead with a tyre attached for friction , adding power shrugs back in full time next week , i want some traps and calves lol


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> I have ordered a pregnancy Moo moo for the summer months.


congratulations....who's the father? :whistling:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Good session tonight, really enjoyed it.

Olympic Squats

65 x 5

105 x 5

145 x 5

185 x 5

215 x 5

Strongman Medley

115kg per hand farmers torpedos 20m inc a turn

260kg Yoke 20m inc a drop and pick up

Bit of the welding broke on the farmers so we opted for another Yoke run

260kgs x 20m straight run - I was happy with this - fast feet and no bother on my ankle, legs a little tired from squats so doing this quickly was a real confidence booster that I am coming back on form and can stop being such a ****ing pussy now.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

oh no more mr pussy 

im expecting big things from your strongman stuff , you got the legs to be a very good all rounder .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Good session tonight, really enjoyed it.
> 
> Olympic Squats
> 
> ...


and u werent looking forward to it, lol, good to see ur achilles is holding up!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> oh no more mr pussy
> 
> im expecting big things from your strongman stuff , you got the legs to be a very good all rounder .


Cheers mate, I kinda am a solid all rounder. Nothing is truly exceptional but nothing is terrible or below average - see what happens I suppose.



Fatstuff said:


> and u werent looking forward to it, lol, good to see ur achilles is holding up!!


I know, crap day at work left me ****ed off and ready for war - trained with two other strongmen in the gym and I'm ****ed if I'm not gonna win it all! (sadly Rob Frampton and Tel may be coming up next weekend while at the Expo, I feel I may be third then)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ive learned consistency is key mate , lots of comps have a good mix of events sadly though more seem to be gym based lifts , i never did understand olr bar deadlifts in a SM comp .

i want hercules hold conans wheel stone carry stones and maxle stuff im better at lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Todays faffing - not much and only trained as I was at the gym

Rolling Thunder deadlift

20 x 1 both hands

40 x 1 both hands

55 x 1 both hands

60 x 1 both hands

65 x 1 left hand only, right failed as it was gay

Cables stuff for chest

Lateral stuff for shoulders

Face pulls

Spud Strap Pressdowns

Overhead Tri ext

Preacher Curl

Spider curl

Finito


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

**** day cba tonight - then it turned into a pretty good one because I decided to stop being a pussy

Power Squats

145 x 3 Belt on here

185 x 1

225 x 1

265 x 1

285 x 1 PB without knee wraps and felt easy too

18inch deadlift

230 x 1

280 x 1

320 x 1 - comically easy

Bit of calf work


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I love that u just 'decide' not to be a pussy 

Good work!! X x


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice pb Matt - closing in on 300 raw


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Nice pb Matt - closing in on 300 raw


Raw allows the use of knee wraps in most feds including GBPF - as such I have already done it in competition in March


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Raw allows the use of knee wraps in most feds including GBPF - as such I have already done it in competition in March
> 
> View attachment 83672


Ahhh my bad mate just going on bdfpa rules where raw = no wraps

OK well still nice pb nonetheless gotta be good for a good bit over 300 with straps now!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Ahhh my bad mate just going on bdfpa rules where raw = no wraps
> 
> OK well still nice pb nonetheless gotta be good for a good bit over 300 with straps now!


Yeah just trying out the new stance at the moment - I won't throw numbers around but I hope for a very big raw squat in August at the British.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Yeah just trying out the new stance at the moment - I won't throw numbers around but I hope for a very big raw squat in August at the British.


Sounds good. What're you doing withya stance just outer curiosity.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Sounds good. What're you doing withya stance just outer curiosity.


I was having a chat with Andy Bolton at my last comp - he advised me to go wider on my stance so I thought I would give it a try and it seems to be working well.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tonight I decided to sing:

I like to log it log it

I like to log it log it

I like to log it log it

You like to

LOG IT

So I did MAX Log

70 x 5

90 x 1

110 x 1

120 x 1

130 x 1

140 x 1

125 x 5

One arm DB shoulder press

60kg x 8 (strict) both arms x 2 sets

Side lateral stuff

Few sets of wide pull ups and a few sets of narrow pull ups - apparently you get an audience when you are over 21st doing these - how fecking weak are peoples lats man! Deadlift more *******!!!

Tomorrow will be more squats and a bastard heavy yoke, probably press our new steel blocks.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nice log


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Tonight I decided to sing:
> 
> I like to log it log it
> 
> ...


whos going to repair the gym wall though?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Tonight I decided to sing:
> 
> I like to log it log it
> 
> ...


How many 21st pull ups you knocking out mate?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

mikemull said:


> How many 21st pull ups you knocking out mate?


Did 3 x 8 wide grip and 3 x 10 narrow (hammer) grip.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

tbf i dont blame them watching lol, its no easy feat at ur weight!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah not many blokes capable of that at 21st :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Felt a tad run down this week - but as I firmly belive pussy is to be smashed, eaten and forced to squirt everywhere and not be a mindset of a bloke I just manned up and shifted some weight.

Olympic Squats

65 x 5

105 x 5

145 x 5

185 x 5

225 x 5

Yoke 20ms

260kgs

300kgs

Calf Stuff and shoulder stretching

Squats feel ****ing cool at the moment - I'm gonna smash some serious numbers in August at the British


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Couple of highlights from the week.

1. Having a fair bit of time off - always good

2. Training a pro cage fighter again tomorrow - love their attitude towards training

3. Taught a lass how to deadlift, she pulled 100kgs easily in her first session at 68kg BW - I did have a grin at that, and it was after banging out 3 sets of 60kg on the squats too.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MattGriff said:


> Felt a tad run down this week - but as I firmly belive pussy is to be smashed, eaten and forced to squirt everywhere and not be a mindset of a bloke I just manned up and shifted some weight.
> 
> Olympic Squats
> 
> ...


Im sorry, I am married, what is pussy?

Anyway, is it the wider stance that is making your squats feel good?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Im sorry, I am married, what is pussy?
> 
> Anyway, is it the wider stance that is making your squats feel good?


These were Olympic squats Hacks so feet quite narrow with a high bar and Olympic Shoes


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MattGriff said:


> These were Olympic squats Hacks so feet quite narrow with a high bar and Olympic Shoes


Oh hell, That is what that happens to say above your squat numbers..... :lol:

OMG and I am not even drunk yet....lol

Thanks for the nipple and the milk mate....


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Polished the baul bauls today just to do something while in the gym

Skull Crushers

80kg x 15 x 3 sets

Spud Strap Pressdowns 3 sets

Overhead French Press (Oly bar)

90kg x 8 x 3 sets

Barbell Curl

70 x 12 x 3 sets

Spider Curl

40 x 12 x 3 sets (last set was 9 as epically failed)

Cable Preacher curl (one arm)

40 x 12 x 3 sets

Done


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

It seems re-hab has gone very well - moving events are becoming heavier and less of a problem. Static strength is very good so it is onwards and upwards back into a serious competition mindset.

As such my journal here will no longer be used - I do my thing as it were and am not a fan of logging things when I am training for competitions that I am not using as just a 'get back into things'.

Head down and training is now away from any prying eyes as it were, my talking will be done on the competitive stage.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you gonna keep this going with muscle women pics ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good to have had you on here with a journal Griff and good to see rehab is going smoothly - all the best going forward


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Sweet - confirmed spot in Swindons Strongest Man Open comp (running alongside Britains Strongest Woman too which is cool).

Time to get back in the zone bitches! As Soulfly would say

Bakc to the primitive

**** all you wannabes

You don't mean **** to me

Let it bleed!!!!!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Sweet - confirmed spot in Swindons Strongest Man Open comp (running alongside Britains Strongest Woman too which is cool).
> 
> Time to get back in the zone bitches! As Soulfly would say
> 
> ...


thats the spirit :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good luck Griff.

9 September right ?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Yep thats the one - looking forward to it, no idea what the events are or how I will perform but I don't care - just wanna get back into the game now.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Events day today with a bunch of strongmen - should be quality - then some S&C training for a pro MMA fighter, the nutter really goes for it! Quality!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

great stuff mate

im sure youll be taking names very soon

glad things are in place for you


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Come Griff post some sm event details I wanna know what I'm facing


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> Come Griff post some sm event details I wanna know what I'm facing


Trained log, steel block press, Super Yoke & Stones - as for the weights, well you will have to guess as now you see why I stop posting them in my journal becuase nosey fekers to face me like to spy ;-)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Trained log, steel block press, Super Yoke & Stones - as for the weights, well you will have to guess as now you see why I stop posting them in my journal becuase nosey fekers to face me like to spy ;-)


Haha yeah I knew already why , the only event I stood a chance on was the Hercules hold which isn't in so looks like I'm flipping the 500 tyre the next few months


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good to see your back Griff and good luck in the comp!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good to see your back Griff and good luck in the comp!


I haven't been anywhere? :stupid:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> View attachment 86255


wow


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Glute Ham Raises are just painful - and awesome!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Just as a little teaser I did the following push press last night

100kg x 3

120kg x 3

140kg x 3

160kg x 2

Most I have done since my achillies was fixed so chuffedasarus (also uber hench).

**** bench press, that is gay - I'm goning on a mission to overhead press more than anyone benches on here (raw, so no Martin Brown gimp suit lifts)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Just as a little teaser I did the following push press last night
> 
> 100kg x 3
> 
> ...


hope they were cleaned first or they dont count 

was going to ask how your training is going it looks like its going ok .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> hope they were cleaned first or they dont count
> 
> was going to ask how your training is going it looks like its going ok .


It's flying at the moment mate, got a team of strongmen who all do events on Saturdays at my place and some bad ass strong lifters at the gym anyway so its hard not to be motivated.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Had the events confirmed for Swindons Strongest Man

Opens Events

#1 Log 130kg Reps 75 secs

#2 Frame carry 20m 320kg

#3 Max Deadlift Starting 260kg Last man Standing. Straps and Suits allowed

#4 Max Axle Starting 120kg

#5 Stones 110,120,135,155,175

Two overhead events :sneaky2: not my best events in general so that is a pain - that said I think I can make top 3 on the log so that should limit damage.

Frame is a good event for me.

Deadlift is a really good event for me so happy days.

Axle - I hit my best overhead with an Axle C&P(170kg), but will work my butt off with this event now I know it is here in my second pressing session on Tuesdats.

Stones - Stones are stones and I am good at stones so happy days - I also have near enough the starting weight 105, a 135 and a 175 stone so can train this event easily enough. I'll just do 105, 135 x 2, 175 x 2 and see how that fairs for me.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

or just rep the 175


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> or just rep the 175


Not gonna train much speed doing that though, if I can nail the first 3 uber fast then make sure I am not snail pace on two reps on the 175 I should be in good stead.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Not gonna train much speed doing that though, if I can nail the first 3 uber fast then make sure I am not snail pace on two reps on the 175 I should be in good stead.


yeah fair point , hows your ankle hold up when tyre flipping ?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> yeah fair point , hows your ankle hold up when tyre flipping ?


Fine so far, good event for me - The powerlifting events and the explosive events I tend to be good at. I just have to work more on overhead (long arms good for deadlift, not so good for pressing) and make sure my moving events are not slow.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Fine so far, good event for me - The powerlifting events and the explosive events I tend to be good at. I just have to work more on overhead (long arms good for deadlift, not so good for pressing) and make sure my moving events are not slow.


im the opposite lol im alright at moving and garbage at static stuff if i can get that to a good level ill be far more confident , infact i was gonna ask you your thoughts on bands and if i should use them or chains , chains sound badass though .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> im the opposite lol im alright at moving and garbage at static stuff if i can get that to a good level ill be far more confident , infact i was gonna ask you your thoughts on bands and if i should use them or chains , chains sound badass though .


I'm old school - I don't generally mess about with chains or bands, however on the odd occasion I do, chains are far more manly than a rubber band.

Also train less frequently and focus on core lifts with none of the nonsense.

My current routine looks something like this

Mon

Power Squats upto max double/triple

Front Squats upto 95% max single (with triples and doubles before)

Glute Hams

Calves - I wouldn't bother with these in all honesty, only done to re-hab my ankle

Tue

Alxe Power Jerk (depending on how I feel with clean). Max Single

One Arm DB Press

Close Grip Bench

Facepulls and read delt stuff

Light triceps for elbow health

Wed

Off

Thur

Deadlift or partial deadlift - max one to three reps

Glute Ham Raises

Pull ups

Vertical row varient

Light biceps

Fri

Off

Saturday

Events:

Log C & P

Frame/Farmers/Yoke Carry

Stones

That is about it

I was a Powerlifter before strongman (and still squat and deadlift with them) so I will always have a solid base of statci strength.

Just focus on it, like any weakpoint you have to hammer it over and over again.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nice routine as you know mines far less infact borderline lazy :lol:

thinking im gonna add in db single arm pressing on my press day after push press as it should be 2 fold , build shoulder strength and core strength , then the added bonus of quite a few comps having the circus db .

one thing im doing rather well on is chin ups certainly feel my back thickness and width coming on .

watfords comp is looking pretty good old landy to deadlift love it :thumbup1:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> one thing im doing rather well on is chin ups certainly feel my back thickness and width coming on .
> 
> watfords comp is looking pretty good old landy to deadlift love it :thumbup1:


You will be all set when 'Monkey Bars' are an event then :thumb:

Ooo did not see that, that is pretty cool!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Had a message of big Dave Meer this morning inviting me to the "Show of Strength" on 1st September - couldn't refuse so Starting this weekend with the GPC British Powerlifting Championships that is 4 comps in quick succession - broken body time.

Gotta love competing though, I don't think I could be fussed with any of this if not for the competition.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Had a message of big Dave Meer this morning inviting me to the "Show of Strength" on 1st September - couldn't refuse so Startign this weekend with the GPC British Powerlifting Championships that is 4 comps in quick succession - broken body time.
> 
> Gotta love competing though, I don't think I could be fussed with any of this if not for the competition.


Aint that about a week before the swindon comp ? Nice !!

I find it hard to train light 3 days a week


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

retro-mental said:


> Aint that about a week before the swindon comp ? Nice !!
> 
> I find it hard to train light 3 days a week


Yes, whoops ha ha ahh well sod it!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

How are you feeling for them ?,


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Yes, whoops ha ha ahh well sod it!


Was hoping to get to the swindon comp but i think the misses has booked a 2 week holiday in corfu for then, Proper inconsiderate !!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> How are you feeling for them ?,


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Happy Bday Pie man  :beer: :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Happy 40th


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Happy bday slim


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Another comp done - another British championship won. Now it's strongman time to put those bitches in line.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Comp deets and vids for your fans 

BTW well done .


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Another comp done - another British championship won. Now it's strongman time to put those bitches in line.


 :lol: :lol: :thumb:

show them how its done 

congrats again on your victory :beer:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

A little pic of some of the heavies, with my big ass taking centre back.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Why are 9 people wearing medals and not you, if you were the champion?

Just askin.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Matt can you clear a message so I can PM you mate?!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Why are 9 people wearing medals and not you, if you were the champion?
> 
> Just askin.


It didn't fit - and there are multiple categories such as 100kg Equipped and 100kg Raw and so on. I am 140kg Raw lifter/champ


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Matt I cant pm you are you able to delete a message mate?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

not surprised medal didn't fit your ****ing huge compared to most of them


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Matt I cant pm you are you able to delete a message mate?


Done


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MattGriff said:


> It didn't fit


Thats pretty funny.

Who is the guy in the wheel chair a coach?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Thats pretty funny.
> 
> Who is the guy in the wheel chair a coach?


Darren Winfield-Stainsby - he does bench only and is also a competitive bodybuilder and could give many on here a much needed proverbial kick up the ****.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Muscle Talk, I am a member there.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> View attachment 91633
> 
> 
> A little pic of some of the heavies, with my big ass taking centre back.


Well done u beast, few familiar faces in that lot lol, everyone compete?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Why are 9 people wearing medals and not you, if you were the champion?
> 
> Just askin.


because he's alpha and doesnt need a medal to prove it


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Well done u beast, few familiar faces in that lot lol, everyone compete?


Everyone in the pic did to one extent or another (Squat only, deadlift only, bench only).

We also broke the floor!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

oh nooo creepy avi again :w00t:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> oh nooo creepy avi again :w00t:


Just for you Miss Ruta I know how much you secretly like it.

If you don't sort your legs and conditioning out for your comp I am gonna print this off, make a mask and turn up at your gym and grab you!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice one matt

confident you will do as good in the strongman comp (s) !!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Just for you Miss Ruta I know how much you secretly like it.
> 
> If you don't sort your legs and conditioning out for your comp *I am gonna print this off, make a mask and turn up at your gym and grab you*!


sure, very adorable

:lol: :lol: feel much more motivated now


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

retro-mental said:


> Nice one matt
> 
> confident you will do as good in the strongman comp (s) !!




BOO-YAH!!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> sure, very adorable
> 
> :lol: :lol: feel much more motivated now


Ha ha ha I will scare some calories out of you.

Mind you, making you do a proper set of squats instead of those nancy stretches you do would do that anyway :whistling:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> View attachment 91736
> 
> 
> BOO-YAH!!!


Feeling good then


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

New toys at Central Fitness

Independent arm 300kg selectorsied shrug machine



Plate loaded shoulder press



Farmers Handles courtesy of the Fitness Factory in Coventry



Swiss Bar to save your shoulders when benching - next to our giant axle and regular axle



And my fav - the plate loadable 'Monsterbell' loadable up to 127kilos


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> New toys at Central Fitness


looks good, I like marking in KG, hate all those lbs as I dont know exactly how much are those or cant be bothered to calculate  :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

awesome new additions we got the same shoulder press all be it ours is 30 years old :lol:

im not a fan of them farmers as when they are dropped and slide they break plates pretty easy ideal for strongwomen though .

that bell looks awkward but great fun


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> looks good, I like marking in KG, hate all those lbs as I dont know exactly how much are those or cant be bothered to calculate  :lol:


Agreed - all out weights, DB's, plates, stones, blocks, tyre etc is marked in KG's

I will leave the Lbs to the Americans.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I do so love doing stones without tacky - nothing like tearing your forarms and chest to bits


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Had a bit of an annoyance, a dead leg I had has come up in bruising and turns out to be a minor partial tear in my IT band - nothing serious but sufficient enough to ensure I cannot front squat 120kgs, can't use my legs on any overhead, which was enjoyable last night having to strict press a 130kg log and I doubt I can deadlift to much capacity at the moment until it is healed up (which it is thankfully doing fast).

Wide squats and transitioning to them has been the culprit.

Looks like I am out of the Show of Strength and Swindon's Strongest Man.

I will however be recovered I imagine for Watfords and as I was only doing the comps to get back in the game its not all bad.

I am moving away from powerlifitng now, I will do the odd comp here and there but the real lifting in strongman is far more explosively based and as such I will be following Olympic programmes much more.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bad news mate but atleast you know its nothing major and can get back on it once healed .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> bad news mate but atleast you know its nothing major and can get back on it once healed .


It's all good really. I have asked an awful lot of my body this year following the operations, to go from being on sticks to squatting and deadlifting 300kg + for a good three quaters of the year so far is a big ask.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah it is punishing mate .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> It's all good really. I have asked an awful lot of my body this year following the operations, to go from being on sticks to squatting and deadlifting 300kg + for a good three quaters of the year so far is a big ask.


**** news but like you said, On the plus side you have probably come futher in the last year than most will do in there life !!!!

Lucky i didnt get the misses to move the holiday dates to see the big man in action !!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Congratulations to a product of the Central Fitness Powerhouse Kurtis Payne for winning Oswestrys strongest man 2012 his first strongman show!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

A little note on Facebook from one of my clients Proffesional MMA fighter Paul "The Titan" Taylor



> Paul Taylor
> 
> 22 minutes ago ·
> 
> Just got in from probably the toughest conditioning session I've ever had in my nearly 4years of doing this! pushed way past my mental and physical limits by Strongman Matt Griffiths..Anybody in the Birmingham Area who wants to get to the next level as a fighter would be mad not to use Matt as part of their strength programme..He has probably one of the best strength equipped gyms in the country! Equipment that every gym ive ever been to just havnt got lying around!! So the variations are limitless. Thankyou Matt Awesome tonight mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

So what he's saying is your a bit of a bastard :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> So what he's saying is your a bit of a bastard :lol:


You all know that already!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Late....but sub'd! Pec/shoulders all healed up by now no doubt ? Pretty devastating (for me) seeing ur lifts so soon after the opp tbh lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Late....but sub'd! Pec/shoulders all healed up by now no doubt ? Pretty devastating (for me) seeing ur lifts so soon after the opp tbh lol


Thank you; I favour aggressive rehabilitation. The basic principle is if you force your body to need it, it will repair the damage quicker. Quite common amongst athletes now.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tuesdays work

PM

Gymnastic ring pullups

3 sets x 8 reps

Stones no tacky

80kg to shoulder 6 times

105kg to shoulder 4 times

135kg to shoulder twice

Yates row

140 x 8

160 x 8 x 2 sets

Done

Wed Am

Cable crossover

4 sets

Incline DB Press - working on hitting the injured area so nothing cray

30 x 12

40 x 12

45 x 12 x 2 sets

Wide Smith Incline again to hit injury

100kg x 10 x 3 sets

Flye

30 x 12 x 3 sets

Spider Curl 4 sets

Pinwheel curl 4 sets

Thursday

AM

Olympic Squat

4 sets of 9 with 167.5 - **** me these nearly killed me, reps after 9 months of singles and on Oly squats!!!

Calves on leg press - again focus on bad ankle

200kg x 75 reps in total across multiple sets

PM

Log C & P

70 x 5

90 x 2

100 x 1

120 x 2 (strict pressed)

130 x 1 (strict pressed)

140 x 1 (2 cleans and push pressed)

Beer keg press

105kgs x 3 reps - ****ing hard to clean!!!

Overhead French Press on Swiss Bar

80kg x 8

90kg x 5 x 2 sets

Friday

18inch Deadlift

120 x 5

220 x 3

260 x 1

300 x 1

340 x 3

Hammer grip chins

3 sets of 6

Face pull 3 sets


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Saturday

Olympic Squats

5 sets of 7 with 180kgs

Calves on leg press 200kg x 75 reps multiple sets

Cables crossover (pulling a bit higher than normal to target weak area)

4 sets 45 seconds rest

Flat DB Press

40 x 15

60 x 12 x 3 sets

Smith flat press

120kg x 12 reps x 3 sets 45 seconds rest

Machine Press 3 sets

Spider curl 3 sets

Preacher curl 3 sets


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

It's good to see your training weights hopefully one day soon I'll be on a level with you.or there about and have a sesh or comp .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> It's good to see your training weights hopefully one day soon I'll be on a level with you.or there about and have a sesh or comp .


I'm running Smolov at the moment so the squat is down on weight and massively up on volume, but I need that I think. My strength is back now I need the condition and Olympic form for my return to strongman at Watfords.

Welcome for a session anytime mate, as long as someone is motivated I have no problem at all. And I like to train pretty fast, as in done in under an hour.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Been toying with smolov think I'll get the next few months in as I am then run it Easter time .

I'll let you know next time I'm over your way ill let you beast me but no touching in the showers .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> Been toying with smolov think I'll get the next few months in as I am then run it Easter time .
> 
> I'll let you know next time I'm over your way ill let you beast me but no touching in the showers .


If there is no touching the offer is closed!!!

Monday AM

Squats

7 sets of 5 reps with 192.5kgs - getting easier and I seem to be getting fitter already - cool

Calf work

Done


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Subbed


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Monday PM

Axle Push Press from rack

60 x 10

80 x 3

100 x 3

120 x 3

140 x 3

160 x 2

Strict Axle Press

100 x 10

120 x 5

Resistance Sprints (we use crane straps for this, person A spirnts person B tries to stop them) focus is on fast feet and acceleration

10m x 5

20m x 2

Done


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tuesday AM

Olympic Squats

205kg x 10 sets x 3 reps

Calves on leg press

Done


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> If there is no touching the offer is closed!!!
> 
> Monday AM
> 
> ...


Ewen likes a towel whip on the ass in the showers !


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

PM session

Gymnastic Ring Pullups

BW x 8 x 3 sets

Stones

80 x 6 to shoulder

105 x 4 to shoulder x 2 sets

135 x 2 to shoulder x 2 sets no tacky

175 x 1 to chest with tacky

Gymnastic ring rows

BW x 8 x 3 sets

Done


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

A tribute to my all time fav strongman Misha.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Olympic squats

177.5kg x 9 x 4 sets

Calves on leg press

Rotator cuff work


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

PM

Log C & P

70 x 5

100 x 3

120 x 10 - 8 were one motions

130 x 3 - ****ed lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm jell of your log .


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ewen said:


> I'm jell of your log .


I'm jell of your glutes:whistling:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> I'm jell of your log .


My log sucks ass, probably my worst event. Watfords is a light one but normally in the opens its well over 140.

When I competed at Midlands Strongest it was 125/135/145 then whatever you want last man standing, I got to the 145 then couldn't get owt else up. It's one of those things you have to work and work at if you like me are not a natural presser.

Now deadlifts, loading, carrying, stones and pulling stuff I do like (standard truck pull style too, my many years as a prop really help me out there lol)


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> My log sucks ass, probably my worst event. Watfords is a light one but normally in the opens its well over 140.
> 
> When I competed at Midlands Strongest it was 125/135/145 then whatever you want last man standing, I got to the 145 then couldn't get owt else up. It's one of those things you have to work and work at if you like me are not a natural presser.
> 
> Now deadlifts, loading, carrying, stones and pulling stuff I do like (standard truck pull style too, my many years as a prop really help me out there lol)


Rugbys the future!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> My log sucks ass, probably my worst event. Watfords is a light one but normally in the opens its well over 140.
> 
> When I competed at Midlands Strongest it was 125/135/145 then whatever you want last man standing, I got to the 145 then couldn't get owt else up. It's one of those things you have to work and work at if you like me are not a natural presser.
> 
> Now deadlifts, loading, carrying, stones and pulling stuff I do like (standard truck pull style too, my many years as a prop really help me out there lol)


I'm a gash pres

sure I'm a natural at any gym lift or Sm event although i do alright at yoke but that's more about how much pain one can take actually I've got a decent grip , I just have to work harder than most


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

My phones messing round it meant to say I'm a gash presser and I'm not a natural at any gym lift .

Lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Friday nights efforts.

Frame Carry x 20m

Only bothered timing the heavy sets

60

120

220

275 x 2 (8.4 seconds first time, 7.8 second time)

Sled pull using truck harness

300kgs x 20m - didn't time these

Tyre flip and drag (not heavy just a bit of speed work)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Do you have a split leg pick up or feet together ?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> Do you have a split leg pick up or feet together ?


Together, I have always had quick feet though - probably from my boxing days

Sat Training

Olympic Squats - 190kg x 7 reps x 5 sets

Some chest and arm stuff that isn't worth mentioning.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Monday AM

Olympic Squats

7 sets of 5 reps 202.5kgs

I am having to give myself a set rest period and use a stopwatch and pretty much switch my brain off duing this training. Thighs are not recovered from previous sessions and every rep has a level of pain to it.

I have upped my carbs to around 1.2kilos per day in addition to around 600 grammes of protein. With this I have lost an inch and a half of my waist but maintained my bodyweight.

Outside of the gym I feel fit and powerful and my recovery is improving.

Overall I am very much enjoying this training method - certainly seems to be improving strongman events for me.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Smolov sounds like an absolute killer mate lol, i would literally be doing just the squats and fcuking everything else off.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Pm training

Log Press from rack (strict)

70 x 5

90 x 3

100 x 5

110 x 5

120 x 3 x 5 sets working on explosive power

Jammer Punches

6 sets

One Arm DB press

40 x 12

50 x 10

60 x 5

Some rear delt and RC work

10 sets of 3 on squats today - gonna be hard!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

What's your strongman goal ?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> What's your strongman goal ?


We shall see.... next year will reveal a few things.

AM Training

Olympic Squats

215kgs x 10 sets of 3 reps

Went to butchers and bought 1lb of lean bacon, 5.6kgs of Water free chicken breast and 2kgs of lean steak for £50 - bargain! Nom nom nom


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

AM

Oly Squats

182.5kg x 9 x 4 sets

PM

Log Press in rack

100 x 5

120 x 3

130 x 3 x 3 sets

Monsterbell Strict Press

32kg x 5

42kg x 5

47kg x 5

32kg x 23 - I said give me a number and someone for a joke said 23, so I did it.

Overhead French Press

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 5 x 2 sets

80kg x 10

Some pressdown stuff


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tonights efforts

Frame Carry

320kg x 20m - 8.2 seconds then 8.6 legs fried from the squats unsurprisingly.

Frame pull (to replicate truck pull)

300kgs x 20m untimed x 2

Tyre flipping, wailing on tyre with sledge hammer, punchbag work all for a bit of condition and fecking around at the end of training.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Olympic Squatting

195 x 5 sets x 7 reps - these were really tough today, legs feel like lead today. Two more session on Mon & Tue then a blissful week off squatting followed by a two week speed micro cycle (and a strongman comp, so I will do a three week break instead) before moving onto the intense phase.

Some chest stuff, weak area seems to be getting worked pretty well.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Some good numbers in here .

Makes me wanna run smolov .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> Some good numbers in here .
> 
> Makes me wanna run smolov .


It is ****ing brutal - one of the hardest things I have done. Not so much the weight you shift but the immense fatigue caused to the legs and in general. Every rep today I could feel the pain in my thighs, as I said to lads in the gym if it wasn't a deffinate that I have to do it I wouldn't have even bothered training today as I feel broken.

I imagine however after the weeks break, re-carbing and resting after 4 x a week squatting you would feel like a bloody flea and jump over tall buildings with the power created.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha a flea :lol:

I read that most people don't make it to the 6 week mark and that's the easy bit and that it takes a warrior to complete the 13 weeks .

I have to do it and its good reading your effort at it as if your saying its tough then everything I've read on it rings true , after watford think ill run it .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

AM

Oly Squats

207.5 x 5reps x 7 sets


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

PM

Strict Log from racks

135 x 3 x 5 sets

140 x 1 x 2 sets

100 x 15

French Press on Swiss Bar

80kg x 8 x 3 sets

Jammer Punches - a few

Pressdowns and some side laterals


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Squats

10 sets x 3 reps with 217.5kgs


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

Beastly training. What are your PB's ? (Raw Squat, Strict Press, Log and Deadlift )


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Chomp91 said:


> Beastly training. What are your PB's ? (Raw Squat, Strict Press, Log and Deadlift )


Squat 325kgs (Power Squat) Olympic Style 240kgs (have done a 260 but wasn't satisfied with form so it was more a hybrid squat)

Strict press - unsure on oly bar, on an Axle 141kg, on a log 140kg

Log - 160kg

Deadlift - 350kg although I suspect more now

Tuesday PM

Gymnastic Ring pullups 5 sets x 8 reps

T-bar row 100kg x 8 x 3 sets

3inch Axle Holds no chalk double overhand 100kg x 30 seconds x 2 sets, 80kg x 30 seconds x 1 set

Wed - Some chest and bicep stuff not worth mentioning.

Thursday

Football Bar Pin Press (speed reps)

100kg x 5 sets of 5

Monsterbell Strict Press for speed

47kg x 5

52kg x 5

32kg x 10

Rear delt stuff

Triceps stuff


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

What about bench :whistling:


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

Solid deadlift and log in particular. There was guys in the BSM Final this year that couldn't hit those numbers. I guess that's where you want to be in the near future yourself ?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Chomp91 said:


> Solid deadlift and log in particular. There was guys in the BSM Final this year that couldn't hit those numbers. I guess that's where you want to be in the near future yourself ?


Absolutely, I have been pretty much rehabbing this year so next year I will be trying to put a few shots across the bows of people.

Deadlifting is from my powerlifting background - I own my gym with a 13 time World Powerlifting Champion who also has held Deadlift world records and is one of a few in the country (outside the top strongmen) that has pulled 800lbs.

Log I have to thank Big Loz for helping me a lot with - I sucked at it badly (all overhead in fact) so I have to work my overhead hard to make it adequate, it will never be world class or my best lift but I try to make sure I don't cause too much damage to myself with the events.

Friday Night events - felt way fresher from a few days of not squatting, made a hell of a difference to my performance.

275kg frame carry 20m - 5.29 seconds, felt really good and hardly blowing at all afterward, this is a low pick up as well so looking forward to the event on the day

310kg sled pull (truck pull style) - 10m just working on a fast start, my rugby scrumaging brain takes over so this event is a good one I hope. Also I found my climbing shoes which made it very much easier.

Felt fit, fast and explosive today (and hungry), can't wait to compete now after so long out.


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Log I have to thank Big Loz for helping me a lot with - I sucked at it badly (all overhead in fact) so I have to work my overhead hard to make it adequate, it will never be world class or my best lift but I try to make sure I don't cause too much damage to myself with the events.
> 
> .


I used to read your log over on TSR a while back, and yeah your log press has improved loads ! I was fortunate enough to witness Loz training log myself once (Down at Rob F's place), and he has great tekkers with his leg drive and timing for sure. A very decent bloke he was too


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Chomp91 said:


> I used to read your log over on TSR a while back, and yeah your log press has improved loads ! I was fortunate enough to witness Loz training log myself once (Down at Rob F's place), and he has great tekkers with his leg drive and timing for sure. A very decent bloke he was too


Ah ok.

Yeah Loz is a top lad, probably the nicest guy in strongman. He helped me get more leg drive into the press which is the reason it has come along so much. (That and additional bodyweight of course)


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

But they still look good with shirts off:lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> But they still look good with shirts off:lol:


Not according to the girls on my Fb they don't



> red shorts guy is the best "check out my sick pack ladies", yeah but what about your chicken legs? llhhooo-ssseerrrr!!





> oh oh look at the guy on the right, yes that's what is attractive to me...a man that looks like a doll! i just want to cuddle his plastic body so much, lie my head on those smooth and plastic pecs and have a face full of orange tan when i get up... Matt do you think I could get his number?!





> men are sexy when they have 3 things... legs, bum and proportion! it doesn't look like many of these do, maybe a couple, but unfortunately when you have calves smaller then my forearm and you look like you've lost your carpet you were carrying, you have lost. big time!


The women say no


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Last nights training

Log C&P - 30 seconds rest

120kg x 2 x 8 sets

100kg x 5 (one motions from hips) x 2 sets

Left it there.

Bit of Oly lifting this week, light and fast and some stretches. Two cars full of the Birmingham Bullfarm ready to land on Watford - on it like Gin and Tonic


----------



## PLjsmith (Oct 3, 2012)

big loz came down to our place not so long back to do a seminar type thing and some lifting, he pressed 185 on a normal bar, and then moved into some deads and did 360 for a double, I was sat there praying he was gonna slap another plate on each side and id see a 400 deadlift in my lifetime!

I posted to your reply we probably have crossed paths before, im starting to doubt it now looking at your numbers, I bet you are a giant so im pretty sure id remember you haha. Ive always been drawn to the idea of squatting alot more than I do now. It seems you squat relatively heavy very frequently!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

PLjsmith said:


> big loz came down to our place not so long back to do a seminar type thing and some lifting, he pressed 185 on a normal bar, and then moved into some deads and did 360 for a double, I was sat there praying he was gonna slap another plate on each side and id see a 400 deadlift in my lifetime!
> 
> I posted to your reply we probably have crossed paths before, im starting to doubt it now looking at your numbers, I bet you are a giant so im pretty sure id remember you haha. Ive always been drawn to the idea of squatting alot more than I do now. It seems you squat relatively heavy very frequently!


Squats are the King of lifts and haver massive carry over to the deadlift and to most strongman events. It is hard to do multiple moderate squat sessions but it has made me fitter, stronger and larger so that in my book = good.

Loz is a mate of mine, I actually beat him in a bench contest a few years back (and I remind him ALL the time. I should mention he owned me at MSM a couple of years back, but I like to forget about that) he is a monster and a top bloke always willing to help and dead down to earth.

I'm not quite a giant, 6'1.5 and about 135kgs although I am pretty lean so not exactly small.

This is myself (on the right) my Business partner Lee and Big Loz a year or two ago at a comp.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Made some awesome protein flapjacks - not the poncy **** ones you see on here from skinny bastards trying to 'clean bulk and not squat as its bad for the knees' these are proper ones.

Recipe for 12 flapjacks

1kg of Oats

1 Large 650g Jar of Smooth peanut butter

1 Large can of Golden Syrup

300g of Flavourless whey

1 large pot of double creame (about 700ml)

Put in big **** of pan, mix that badboy until it is all even.

Slap in the oven on gas mark 6/200 degs for about 12-15 mins

Melt over chocolate if you want.

Uber Kcals!

Gonna make some fruit ones and some diet ones and sell these bad boys in the gym - the above is gonna be "Matt's Monster Mass Gain Cake"


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Made some awesome protein flapjacks - not the poncy **** ones you see on here from skinny bastards trying to 'clean bulk and not squat as its bad for the knees' these are proper ones.
> 
> Recipe for 12 flapjacks
> 
> ...


I am gonna try thing ! sounds tasty !!

I like the idea of you doing diet ones !


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Made some awesome protein flapjacks - not the poncy **** ones you see on here from skinny bastards trying to 'clean bulk and not squat as its bad for the knees' these are proper ones.
> 
> Recipe for 12 flapjacks
> 
> ...


They sound awesome, i think one may take up most of my 2000 cals for the day though :surrender:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> They sound awesome, i think one may take up most of my 2000 cals for the day though :surrender:


So its 3 a day for you then !


----------



## PLjsmith (Oct 3, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Made some awesome protein flapjacks - not the poncy **** ones you see on here from skinny bastards trying to 'clean bulk and not squat as its bad for the knees' these are proper ones.


I stopped reading here. knew the post was already awesome enough.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Made some awesome protein flapjacks - not the poncy **** ones you see on here from skinny bastards trying to 'clean bulk and not squat as its bad for the knees' these are proper ones.


i was expecting some kinda meat flapjacks or sumin with ground up baby rabbits. they do sound brilliant


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Good to meet you today matey .


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Good to meet you today Matt, got a good shot of the truck pull:










Oh and subbed to this log


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

are you the same mattgriff who was banned from sugdenbarbell way back when?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice to get back into a spot of strongman yesterday. Anti climax from my performance from an irritating injury, decided not to play the hero and under performed on the frame and sat out of the last event as it was only a fun comp to clear the cobwebs.

Stamina was gash as I suspected burning out after 15 reps due to lack of oxygen on the deadlift as it was pretty light.

I was tenuous on the truc, nowt special bury glad my achillies held up, got a nice rock hard calf today!

Log was just horrible, small and very slippery and couple with my own lack of recovery made a hash of the cleans which really ****ed my arm up, the press was easy but only managed 3 from the floor.

Frames were falling apart and it was stop and start, wore my elbow brace on my cak arm but it didn't help, couldn't grip it properly and after feeling a mild flutter in the muscle refused to pick it up again, last time I played hero I was out for a year. Cheered Ewan on and cheered the lads on for the last event.

Came 7th overall missing one event and pulling out of the frame early, enjoyed my day and got the bug again.

Good to meet the lads off here a.d Ewan did really well in his first open.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Nice to get back into a spot of strongman yesterday. Anti climax from my performance from an irritating injury, decided not to play the hero and under performed on the frame and sat out of the last event as it was only a fun comp to clear the cobwebs.
> 
> Stamina was gash as I suspected burning out after 15 reps due to lack of oxygen on the deadlift as it was pretty light.
> 
> ...


Good to see you and ewen giving each other support


----------



## PLjsmith (Oct 3, 2012)

sounds like you took a lot of positives away from the day despite the setbacks! getting the bug again is never ever a bad thing too! nice job big man!


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

I must say you're a large chap if you're not completely dwarfed by Mr Frampton - he makes my 230 lb frame look like a little girl


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> Good to meet you today matey .


And you mate, you did really well keep up the work


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> And you mate, you did really well keep up the work


Thanks mat .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> are you the same mattgriff who was banned from sugdenbarbell way back when?


Yep



retro-mental said:


> Good to see you and ewen giving each other support


It is one thing that is unanimous in strength sports, everyone always supports each other - we all go through hell in our training and sometimes it goes well, sometimes it doesn't but you never gloat, never slag off just get on and do it and support each other. I do love that about the sports, the spirit is fantastic



PLjsmith said:


> sounds like you took a lot of positives away from the day despite the setbacks! getting the bug again is never ever a bad thing too! nice job big man!


Only way to do it mate, ****e happens and you have to get on with it. I knew I had an issue before coming out to play but did anyway, no excuses it was my own choice and if I sub performed it was all down to me. Really enjoyed it and got the bug again which is the important thing.



Chomp91 said:


> I must say you're a large chap if you're not completely dwarfed by Mr Frampton - he makes my 230 lb frame look like a little girl




I'm not exactly small, I am just under 21st after all.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Good to hear people chearing each other on when they are going head to head against them. It prooves they want to push each other futher than before !

Not like some sports where its all skullduggary ( note to self, Use the word skullduggery more !! )


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

retro-mental said:


> ( note to self, Use the word skullduggery more !! )


Excellent point!

Tonights Skullduggery

Deadlifts

60 x 5 x 5

Good Mornings

60 x 5 x 5

Shoulder Stretches lots

Leg stretches - that was about it.


----------



## PLjsmith (Oct 3, 2012)

nice, getting back into the swing of things early!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is a bit of shouting I did


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

switch said:


> Here is a bit of shouting I did


Quality job on the filming, I put it at 720 and the colors look very good.

I really like that.

I see the log is pretty smooth, slippery even.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Did some stretching last night, and eating.

Todays effrots

Bench Press

100kg x 10 x 3 sets

Other chest stuff on weak spot

5kg bicep curls :-D swole!!! Worked at high reps to try to loosen my arm a tad, hasn't worked ha ha


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Quality job on the filming, I put it at 720 and the colors look very good.
> 
> I really like that.
> 
> I see the log is pretty smooth, slippery even.


It was slippy, and thin too wasn't IFSA spec - but we all used the same kit.


----------



## CPH (Jul 25, 2011)

Is this the one and same Matt benching to Topcat theme tune at raw comp few years back?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

CPH said:


> Is this the one and same Matt benching to Topcat theme tune at raw comp few years back?


Oh yes indeed, at the very comp I out benched big Loz (not that I EVER mention that).


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Very happy to say one of my clients Paul 'The Titan' Taylor completely destroyed his opponent on Satruday night - it was show last night on Sky Sports 3


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Bit of training tonight

Military Press

100kg x 5 x 3 sets - was hurting my arm locking out

80 x 10 x 2 sets - not locked out, just sorta pumped out

Db Press

40kg x 8 x 3 sets pumped out

Side Laterals

4 sets

Triceps stuff


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Very happy to say one of my clients Paul 'The Titan' Taylor completely destroyed his opponent on Satruday night - it was show last night on Sky Sports 3
> 
> View attachment 97126
> View attachment 97127
> View attachment 97128


that 3rd pic is brilliant, other guy looks like he's about to burst into tears


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Some events tonight to see what was what.

Log C&P

70 x 5

100 x 3 x 5 sets - didn't want to go any heavier due to arm, the cleans I made sure were all hip drive to minimise weight on arm.

Yoke

60 x 20m x 2

140 x 20m x 2

220 x 20m x 4 - got these going really quick

That will do, been a light chilled out week, back to it with squats next week and time to put some weight on, recover from annoying little niggles and get a tad fitter - can't wait till next season now I know my ankle holds out ok :-D


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

How is your arm ?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> How is your arm ?


Sore but on the mend thanks mate; can't see any max logs, heavy farmers/frames, deadlifts or stones for the rest of the month - guess I'll just have to squat more :-D


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm getting this on the back of two gym t-shirts


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Matt, what was the weight of the log in your last contest?

Also, how much have you clean and pressed before?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Matt, what was the weight of the log in your last contest?
> 
> Also, how much have you clean and pressed before?


It was a 120kg log, but as Ewen will confirm it was more difficult than a regular log - pain in the ass to clean!

My best clean and press was pre injuries with an axle and was 175kgs

If you mean strict pressed then its about 140kgs


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Not really strict but I used to do clean and presses and my best was half that of you or was 185 pounds for like 4 or 5 reps.

I never see anyone do them.

My goal was to get to 225 pounds (2 plates each side), but could never have the strength to get that, some guys are just genetically stronger.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Without doubt the worst log I've used seemed to catch a few out .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U lot are all excuses :rolleye:


----------



## CPH (Jul 25, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Oh yes indeed, at the very comp I out benched big Loz (not that I EVER mention that).


Lol that's something to not forget. I was the under 110kg that everyone cringed away from when straight legging my deads


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

This AM efforts

Log clean

70 x 5

100 x 5

120 x 5

130 x 3

140 x 3 x 3 sets was trying not to involve my arm too much and think I just about got away with it.

PM

Behind the neck push press

80 x 3

100 x 3

120 x 1

140 x 1

140 x 3

140 x 5 - felt better as shoulders loosened off nicely

Pin press

100 x 8

120 x 8 x 2 sets

Triceps stuff


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice pressing Matt some decent numbers thrown up .

- - - Updated - - -

Nice pressing Matt some decent numbers thrown up .


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

308 behind the neck presses for 5 reps?

Do you have any fears of behind the neck press's?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> 308 behind the neck presses for 5 reps?
> 
> Do you have any fears of behind the neck press's?


Well push press so not quite as swole as it sounds.

Apparently not.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MattGriff said:


> Well push press so not quite as swole as it sounds.
> 
> Apparently not.


Well, thanks for being modest, that is an awesome quality.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> Nice pressing Matt some decent numbers thrown up .


Cheers mate, working on some Oly lifting tech over the winter to improve my gash overhead, thought I may as well as I am running Smolov with Oly squats and it helps flexibility and recovery both of which I need.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Cheers mate, working on some Oly lifting tech over the winter to improve my gash overhead, thought I may as well as I am running Smolov with Oly squats and it helps flexibility and recovery both of which I need.


i think if you got conditioning right you`ll be miles ahead of 90% of the guys out there if not more .

all your numbers are well up there and i fully expect to see you do Europe`s next year .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> i think if you got conditioning right you`ll be miles ahead of 90% of the guys out there if not more .
> 
> all your numbers are well up there and i fully expect to see you do Europe`s next year .


I knew it wasn't where it should be, I was dying after the deadlift ha ha but it is easily fixed!

That would be awesome, def aiming to make Britian's. Competing against people like Z and Lalas would be a dream come true (I would get pwned but learn a lot)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> I knew it wasn't where it should be, I was dying after the deadlift ha ha but it is easily fixed!
> 
> That would be awesome, def aiming to make Britian's. Competing against people like Z and Lalas would be a dream come true (I would get pwned but learn a lot)


the walk from the car to the event killed me lol

i`d love to be on the same stage as Z watching the strongest man in history do his thing , although ive got years of lifting to do first :lol:

i watched last years euro qual and the standard is high but your certainly more than capable of doing well .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Cheers mate, can but see I suppose - now my gym is running well I can dedicate more time to it and hopefully that will pay it's dividends off.

Tonights fun

Yates Barbell Row

100kg x 8

140kg x 8

160kg x 8

180kg x 6 - this set wasn't the best, I could feel my arm so was probably a little more jerked than I believed.

Monsterbell Row

62kg x 10

72kg x 10

82kg x 10

92kg x 10 x 2 sets

Super Axle Grip Work (Axle is 3inch thick) double overhand with no chalk.

Weight is on Axle - unsure of its weight

40 x 20 seconds

60 x 20 seconds

80 x 20 seconds, 10 seconds and epic fail

Glute Ham Raises

BW x 5,5


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Today's fun and frolicks

Shoulders felt pretty loose so after some good ole fashioned painful stretching I warmed my RCs up and tried a bit of that bench press malarkey.

Bench, no spotter so I just unracked myself (we have a super bench with side catchers so I am not a lunatic and it couldn't have crushed my neck)

60 x 10

80 x 5

100 x 5

120 x 5

140 x 5

160 x 5

180 x 3

Felt ok in fairness. Will probably do a bit every two weeks or so just to stay in touch in case I do fancy a powerlifting bash and just to put the manlets in their place in the gym.

Press Machine Thingy

Just forcused on contracting my chest BB style to hit my ole inured spot

Bit of cables

Bit of biceps - touch of pain so kept it light and high repped.

Hungry like you wouldn't believe today, it is going to be time for a growth spurt soon. I'm typing this and have already put away around 9500 kcals and I have three meals to go - Eating is the new black, food for the hardcore matt finish and ladies special places for the high shine silk.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Do beards make u stronger?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bench ***  (i fancied a bit of bench the other day)

looks like ill pop some pics up in mine too , must say matt you look far bigger than 21 stone certainly make me look small although thats not hard lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bench ***  (i fancied a bit of bench the other day)

looks like ill pop some pics up in mine too , must say matt you look far bigger than 21 stone certainly make me look small although thats not hard lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> bench ***  (i fancied a bit of bench the other day)
> 
> looks like ill pop some pics up in mine too , must say matt you look far bigger than 21 stone certainly make me look small although thats not hard lol


Believe it or not I have quite a trim waist (as in the amount of fat on it) so most of what I carry is useful stuff.

This mornings efforts:

High Bar squats

3 x 172.5kgs

4 x 200kgs

3sets of 4 with 225kgs

5 x 225kgs


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Believe it or not I have quite a trim waist (as in the amount of fat on it) so most of what I carry is useful stuff.


i Believe you mate :whistling:

View attachment 97899


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> i Believe you mate :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 97899


Mate stop photoshopping my pics!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

DUplicate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Mate stop photoshopping my pics!
> 
> View attachment 97903


haha matt poundcake :lol:

poundstones head suits your body


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Mate stop photoshopping my pics!
> 
> View attachment 97903


LOL thats brilliant


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Couldn't be ****d to train this morning, so I didn't.

PMs efforts

Log Clean and Press

70 x 5

100 x 2

120 x 1 Strict Pressed

130 x 2

left it at that, no bother from arm and I want to keep it that way.

Super Yoke

60 x 40m

140 x 40m

220 x 20m x 2

260 x 20m x 2 (first run was 10.5 second 10.1 and clipped a bike on the way past so we will call it 10 :-D)

Left it there.

Got some gym t-shirts on the way now. Decided to spring for every lifter in the gym as well so that all those who compete have a t-shirt with their name on as a kinda badge of honour.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Do I get a shirt


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> Do I get a shirt


You wanna be a shirt lifter?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sat here watching our lass and her mate rub fake tan all over each other I think skirt lifted would be more enjoyable lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> Sat here watching our lass and her mate rub fake tan all over each other I think skirt lifted would be more enjoyable lol


It can be a tough life at times.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good catchuo in here mate everything looks solid

cant wait to see how you peform next year mate


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Do beards make u stronger?


yes, and tattoos, and metal music by the look of it if you attend these kind of events!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Smitch said:


> yes, and tattoos, and metal music by the look of it if you attend these kind of events!


Actually only ABBA and the Pet Shop Boys are allowed to be played!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tonights fun and games

BHN PP

100 x 5

120 x 2

140 x 1

150 x 3 x 2 sets

120 x 9 - ****ing missed the line on the last rep and it went backwards damn it!

Triceps stuff

Ate mega kcal flapjack


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tonights fun and games

BHN PP

100 x 5

120 x 2

140 x 1

150 x 3 x 2 sets

120 x 9 - ****ing missed the line on the last rep and it went backwards damn it!

Triceps stuff

Ate mega kcal flapjack


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Tonights fun and games
> 
> BHN PP
> 
> ...


greedy  :lol:

you owe me a flapjack, remember?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> greedy  :lol:
> 
> you owe me a flapjack, remember?


Ha ha I do indeed, I will be making some new batches soon too so I will save you one :-D


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Ha ha I do indeed, I will be making some new batches soon too so I will save you one :-D


haha good :bounce:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Noticed the flapjacks, they look beastly. Should be called slabjacks!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Noticed the flapjacks, they look beastly. Should be called slabjacks!!


Most def, hardcore cakage!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Todays games

Oly Squats

4 x 172.5kgs

4 x 185kgs

5 sets of 4 with 212.5kgs

Monsterbell Rows

92kg x 8 x 3 sets

Football Bar Pullups

BW x 10 x 3 sets

Glute Ham Raises

BW x 4 x 2 sets (I suck at these)

Sled pull work for conditioning.

Plate Pinches.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Matt, what are Football Bar Pullups?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

It is a bar with various neutral/hammer grip settings, the NFL designed them to save peoples shoulders when benching.

I just chuck the bar over a power cage and use it to do wide hammer grip pullups as I find them more comfortable and they batter my lats.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Training - few days mucking around being busy.

Today

18inch Deads (which is deadlifts with the weights on 9inch blocks to those who don't know)

220 x 2

260 x 1

300 x 1

340 x 1

360 x 3

320 x 10 - Conditioning is improving nicely.

Bit of chest and bit of arm stuff.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Behind the neck push press

60 x 5

80 x 2

100 x 2

120 x 2

140 x 1

145 x 5 x 2 sets

125 x 10

DB press strict one arm.

40 x 15 x 3 sets

Laterals, facepulls, tricep stuff


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

How's things Matt ?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> How's things Matt ?


Not bad mate, chuging along at the moment getting fitter and bigger. Arm still a niggle but recovering, think I will leave playing with stones for a month - hows about you?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Not bad mate, chuging along at the moment getting fitter and bigger. Arm still a niggle but recovering, think I will leave playing with stones for a month - hows about you?


Good to hear although the arm niggle is no good , yeah I'm alright cheers .

I've decided to not compete again til end of next year it takes too much to out of training schedule , have you got your eye on any ?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> Good to hear although the arm niggle is no good , yeah I'm alright cheers .
> 
> I've decided to not compete again til end of next year it takes too much to out of training schedule , have you got your eye on any ?


Not yet, gonna see what comes out tbh - only wanna focus on big comp qualifiers for BSM, ESM type level. I beat Sivoroy on here twice and he now competes in BSM so I don't see why I cannot.

Just gone on a course too so will hopefully bulk up to around 145-150kgs over winter.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Not yet, gonna see what comes out tbh - only wanna focus on big comp qualifiers for BSM, ESM type level. I beat Sivoroy on here twice and he now competes in BSM so I don't see why I cannot.
> 
> Just gone on a course too so will hopefully bulk up to around 145-150kgs over winter.


we hold ESM for glenn every year and this years events were more reppage but i reckon you would of done well .

380 18 dead

150 log reppage

500 tyre max flips

truck push (changed as nobody could pull it with harness/rope)

loading medley mat to mat

chris gearing won it but watching dave meer was the highlight , i had the pleasure of resetting each event :wacko:

ill find out which weekend its on and let you know , gives you a goal to get hench


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> we hold ESM for glenn every year and this years events were more reppage but i reckon you would of done well .
> 
> 380 18 dead
> 
> ...


Sounds fun :-S lol

Are you gonna focus on monstering up more this year then?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Sounds fun :-S lol
> 
> Are you gonna focus on monstering up more this year then?


yeah thats the plan i cba with back street comps they served me well in experience but i need to become a monster .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Check me out all gold and ****!

Been busy and will update this **** log at somepoint (probably never) so I will just re-record from tomorrow probably.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Check me out all gold and ****!

Been busy and will update this **** log at somepoint (probably never) so I will just re-record from tomorrow probably.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

fcuk me you`ve been here a year talking sh1t :lol:

now you can request AL entrance and see all the cock pictures from members lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> fcuk me you`ve been here a year talking sh1t :lol:
> 
> now you can request AL entrance and see all the cock pictures from members lol


I'll get right onto that :-S ha ha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> I'll get right onto that :-S ha ha


haha , july next year ESM will be at british legion in aylesford .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> haha , july next year ESM will be at british legion in aylesford .


Cool - I'll look at details this week and qualifiers etc


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Cool - I'll look at details this week and qualifiers etc


no details will be released until about a month from it , glenn likes to keep everyone guessing lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ewen said:


> no details will be released until about a month from it , glenn likes to keep everyone guessing lol


Is that so one cant train specific for the events?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Is that so one cant train specific for the events?


yeah it is , glenn likes to make sure people that are the strongest make the cut so you have to be a complete package .

matt is strong enough he just needs fitness thats the hard bit , i might try dangling gingsters pasties in front of him while jumping on his back lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Did some **** tonight, Log and stones to be exact - felt strong and fast, happy with them both.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tonights fun:

Front squats

Power Shrugs

Hammer Grip Pullups

Monsterbell Row

Ate flapjacks

Going for all you can eat buffett with army mates soon :-D


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Maxed out the buffett plate for seven sets, then several drop sets after focusing on icecream.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Maxed out the buffett plate for seven sets, then several drop sets after focusing on icecream.


That's the most detailed training info you have ever posted lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Maxed out the buffett plate for seven sets, then several drop sets after focusing on icecream.


Where did u go? Lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Where did u go? Lol


Peachy Keys


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Where did u go? Lol


Peachy Keys


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It's alright there plenty of choice. At least u got ur money's worth. Few ales sunk also??


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> It's alright there plenty of choice. At least u got ur money's worth. Few ales sunk also??


Aye, waited till after nomming though - don't wanna fill the tank before with beer.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tonights stuff

BHN PP

100 x 2

120 x 1

140 x 1

150 x 1 - missed first one, got line wrong

150 x 5

130 x 10

Seated DB Press

40kg x 15 x 3 sets - why do people go on about these? ****ing easy peasy exercise

French Press

Side Laterals

More triceps

End


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Beastly pressing m8 - looked even more impressive with the big rubber coloured plates  .

I had a bit of a sh1t one, seriously didnt feel up to it from the word go.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Beastly pressing m8 - looked even more impressive with the big rubber coloured plates  .
> 
> I had a bit of a sh1t one, seriously didnt feel up to it from the word go.


I dropped the bar a few weeks back and while the platform/rubber floor is fine from hip height I didn't want to be dropping steel plates from 8ft in the air - after all that is what the bumper plates are foor! :-D

It is hard sometimes like that, sometimes you just have to get your head down and grin and bear it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> I dropped the bar a few weeks back and while the platform/rubber floor is fine from hip height I didn't want to be dropping steel plates from 8ft in the air - after all that is what the bumper plates are foor! :-D
> 
> It is hard sometimes like that, sometimes you just have to get your head down and grin and bear it.


yeah, i guessed why u were doing it, just made it look even heavier.

I did yesterday tbf, i ended up benching with someone which helped in the end. Got through it lol, low cals dont fcukin help. Keep trying to get my m8s to move gyms but its becoming a futile task , fcukin strokers!!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> yeah, i guessed why u were doing it, just made it look even heavier.
> 
> I did yesterday tbf, i ended up benching with someone which helped in the end. Got through it lol, low cals dont fcukin help. Keep trying to get my m8s to move gyms but its becoming a futile task , fcukin strokers!!!


Never trained on low kcals and never intend on trying to be honest, bit hard when you measure performance by numbers rather than 'feel'.

Ha ha keep on at them! Prob have some new year deals soon too


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> yeah, i guessed why u were doing it, just made it look even heavier.
> 
> I did yesterday tbf, i ended up benching with someone which helped in the end. Got through it lol, low cals dont fcukin help. Keep trying to get my m8s to move gyms but its becoming a futile task , fcukin strokers!!!


thats because you smell your gay your weak and have smaller arms then the local pencil necks 

just saying bro 

matt  what you reckon ? http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/forum/Englands-Most-Powerful-Man-Under-105s-2013.-16470


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> thats because you smell your gay your weak and have smaller arms then the local pencil necks
> 
> just saying bro
> 
> matt  what you reckon ? http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/forum/Englands-Most-Powerful-Man-Under-105s-2013.-16470


being fat doesnt make u big u know! lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Fatstuff said:


> being fat doesnt make u big u know! lol


What if you are big and fat?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> thats because you smell your gay your weak and have smaller arms then the local pencil necks
> 
> just saying bro
> 
> matt  what you reckon ? http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/forum/Englands-Most-Powerful-Man-Under-105s-2013.-16470


Looks pretty good mate, you thinking of having a bash? I'll get my name down for this and see what happens comp schedule wise next year. I'm def gonna try to do that Viking comp, that is what strongman is about (rape and pillage of course).

Last nights efforts

High Bar Speed squat

225 x 3 x 2 sets - fast, weight jumping off my back at the top of the lift. Felt explosive

Speed Deadlifts - no belt from floor

Upto 300kg x 2

Some leg press

Glute Ham Raises

Sled pulls and hip mobility work.

Overall feel much much fitter, strength on the up and lost 3 inches off my waist :-O almost look lean - must eat more pie


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

more pie haha .

think ill aim for it but i doubt ill be ready but it gives me a target so you never know , problem is you get guys like terry and paul carter doing it so im in the deep end , i think it might be the same weekend as ESM and i quite liked loading last year so will see .

cleggys comp looks good .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> more pie haha .
> 
> think ill aim for it but i doubt ill be ready but it gives me a target so you never know , problem is you get guys like terry and paul carter doing it so im in the deep end , i think it might be the same weekend as ESM and i quite liked loading last year so will see .
> 
> cleggys comp looks good .


**** it mate just run with the big boys, better to be stomped by a hippo than beat up a chicken.

Got a viking press being made for the gym :-D and a stone platform on the way too! mwa haw haw the commercial side pays for my play room!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

new Guinness record :thumb: :bounce:






20 cars, 27 513kg


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> new Guinness record :thumb: :bounce:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is just a little bit strong.

Tonights efforts

Push Press behind the neck

60 x 3

80 x 2

100 x 2

120 x 2

140 x 1

150 x 1

160 x 1 - should have been three but just missed lockout on 1st rep and then dropped the third across my back sending me into a James Bond esq roll in the powerhouse.

140 x 6 - lots more in the tank just didn't want to overstress my knees

Football Bar French Press

60kg x 8 x 3 sets

One Arm DB press

40 x 12 x 3 sets

Side Laterals

10 x 15

15 x 15

20 x 15

Rope pressdown stuff


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

yes little bit


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

So today I did

Breakfast: 8 Bacon, 4 sausage, 100g mushrooms, 5 eggs, 4 toast and 2 pints of full fat milk

Mid Morning: Mass gain shake (1050kcals), Matts Mutant Flapjack (1100kcals), two bananas and a bag of peanuts.

Lunch: 3 Large Chicken Breast stuffed with blue cheese, large bag of chips from the chippy, 2 battered sausage.

Mid PM: 3 tins of BBQ beans, 6 toats, 300g cheese grated into it, 3 pints of milk, your mom.

Post Training: Mass gain shake, flapjack, look at people miserably in the gym

****ing hungry now too, almost closing time aka dinner time for me.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Dinner was two Pizzas, a bowl of rice pudding with ice cream and more milk. Good days feeding.

Tuesdays Training

Deadlift

Up to 300x 5 x 3 sets

260 x 10

Pullups

BW x 12 x 3 sets

Yates Row 150 x 8 x 3 sets

Wed - rest

Thur - Did some bodybuilding stuff on my chest

Bench Press 140 x 10 x 3 sets

Incline DB Press 60 x 12 x 3 sets

Machine Press Thing x 3 sets of 12

Some triceps stuff and cables

Fri

Front Squats

65 x 3

105 x 3

145 x 3

165 x 3

185 x 2

150 x 2 x 2 - working on speed

130 x 3 x 2 - paused in hole for 2 seconds

Oly Squats

145 x 5 x 5 sets

Split Squat

65 x 5 x 3 sets

Calves


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

pmsl....now THATS a lot of food :lol: i recon id manage any *1* of those meals....but 6 of them :laugh: thats insane


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Cream Crackered today from a weekend running comps and various other things so stayed light and took it easy.

Military Press

100kg x 5 x 5

80kg x 5sets x 8 reps - all explosive

Side laterals

French Press

Done


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

From Lee Marshall

Results from GPC push and pull ,

Cheryl Kelsall 52.5 junior raw 51.7 (BR) /115 total 167.5

Evette Edwards 61 open raw 40 (BR) /90 total 130

Shelly Chapman 68.3 open raw 47.5/90 total 137.5

Michelle Healey 7.3 open raw 35/80 total 115

Andra Smith 76.6 open raw 35/70 total 105

Andy Smith 69.9 junior raw 102.5 (BR) /200 total 302.5

Dale Davis 81 open raw 110 Bench only

Jordan Mcging 87 junior raw 125/222.5 total 347.5 (2)

George Noble 83 junior raw 120/252.5 total 372.5 (1 )

Anthony Helme 86.9 open raw 107.5/200 total 307.5 (2)

Kev Stuart 83 open raw 170 (BR) /260 total 430 (1)

Jake Maguire 99.5 junior raw 140/210 total 350 (1)

Mark Ellaway 97.8 open raw 185/230 total 415 (1)

Jason Griffiths 100 open raw 160/240 total 400 (2)

Oli Gray 97.6 open raw 127.5/240 total 367.5 (4)

Chris Hurley 99.1 open raw 132.5/240 total 372.5 (3)

Jaz Johal 99.8 open raw 110/220 total 330 (5)

Adam Browne 100 open raw 142,5 Bench only

Ian Johnson 95 m3 raw 130 (BR) /185 total 315

John Marsdan 107 open raw 160/310 total 470 (1)

Nick Chambers 104 open raw 125/200 total 325 (2)

Mark Walker 117.5 open raw 130/255 total 385

Gaz Boulton 124 m2 raw 167.5/272.5 total 440 177.5 4th (BR)

EQUIPPED

Chris Glover 89.5 junior eq 175 (BR) /270 total 445

Scott Boardman 90 open eq 205/240 total 445

Adam Brookes 100 open eq 200/285 total 485

James Cox 109 open eq 185/210 total 395

Martin Brown 111.7 open eq xxx/300 Bomb (missed 285 bench)

Mark Clegg 104 open raw inj

Patricia Hurst inj

John midleton inj

Mark Taylor inj

Laresce Brown inj

Darren Garsden , Liam Flynn no show


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

how old are you matt and what is your height/weight?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> how old are you matt and what is your height/weight?


32, 188cm tall and approx 135kgs at present


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Did a bit more strict press last night as enjoyed it last week.

110kg x 5 x 5 sets

90 x 8 x 3 sets (only got 4 on last set)

Side laterals

Facepulls

One arm cross body skullies


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good Training Matt, What you up to know you must be pushing up to 700lbs for a 1rm, I thought I eat alot, you'd win Gold at games you do eat some food, What is your calorier intake?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good Training Matt, What you up to know you must be pushing up to 700lbs for a 1rm, I thought I eat alot, you'd win Gold at games you do eat some food, What is your calorier intake?


700lbs 1rm of what?

I take in around 10-11k kcals when I can be ****d to count it.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Deadlifts

60 x 5

140 x 3

220 x 1

260 x 1

300 x 3

330 x 3

SLDL - just light and explosive here

140 x 5

160 x 5

180 x 5

Some lat ****


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Bench Press

60 x 5

100 x 5

125 x 5

150 x 5

DB Bench

60kg x 8 x 3 sets

Deadstop floor skull crushers

Something x 12 reps x 4 sets

One Arm chain pressdown

Ab and lat stuff


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

My new viking press


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Awesome Viking press Matt , I need a play on it .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Well if I am gonna do that viking comp I imagine this will feature!

Last nights efforts

Front Squat

60 x 5

100 x 5

140 x 2

170 x 2

195 x 1

Paused Front Squat

155 x 2 x 2 sets

Olympic Squats paused and explosive

160 x 5 x 3 sets

Left it at that.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

How's things?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> How's things?


Not bad, been training but too lazy to update here.

Just had conformation of the Bodypower Events for the heavy comp. Should be interesting:

380kg Yoke distance tbc

Overhead Medley: 100kg sack, 110 Block, 120 log, 130 Axle

Deadlift for Reps 320kgs

Car Hold side handles approx 300kgs in the hand

Moving Medley: Sack Carry 110kg, Sled drag tbc

Then it cuts to the top 10 athletes

180kg stone for reps

There are cash prizes for places 1-5 and additional supplements & sponsors for 1-3

Game ****ing on bitches!!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Played on the Viking press tonight, did 160kg x 5, 180 x 3 then 200kg x 1 - felt good!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MattGriff said:


> Played on the Viking press tonight, did 160kg x 5, 180 x 3 then 200kg x 1 - felt good!


This is a timed event right?

If so do you know the weight they will be using?

And if it is timed, and you know the weight would you use the weight that is being timed for your training?

Sorry for all the questions, I know very little about strong man stuff, nor have the genetics for it anyway:lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> This is a timed event right?
> 
> If so do you know the weight they will be using?
> 
> ...


Every event aside max lifts are timed in strongman.

They used 160kg in Worlds strongest man heats.

I was just ****ing around with it to see what I could do - next week for example I will probably try to do 3 sets of 5 with around 180kgs


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Box Squats, Deadlifts and Stones al done in 75mins - brutal session!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Unnecessary ****ing about with atlas stones.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Is that you in the top pic?

Do you have a torn tricep?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Is that you in the top pic?
> 
> Do you have a torn tricep?


Yes and no


----------

